# Faccio l'amore con la ragazza del mio amico



## Non Registrato (3 Maggio 2012)

non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
lo stesso e con mia moglie,non se lo merita!
guardo lei,e non finiamo di dirci a vicenda che questa storia deve finire che ci ritroviamo a fare l'amore dove capita,sul lavoro in macchina, e dove meglio puo' capitare.....


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

beh che dire...fai abbastanza schifo, ma questo lo sai già da te...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh che dire...fai abbastanza schifo, ma questo lo sai già da te...


ma io il mio peccato lo so'...è so di comportarmi in una maniera vergognosa,non so come devo uscirne fuori !!!!!


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma io il mio peccato lo so'...è so di comportarmi in una maniera vergognosa,non so come devo uscirne fuori !!!!!


Non è difficile: non incontrarla più. Cancellati da FB, cancella il suo numero di telefono e sparisci


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Maggio 2012)

non è cosi facile...abbiamo un lavoro che ci ha legato !!!


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma io il mio peccato lo so'...è so di comportarmi in una maniera vergognosa,non so come devo uscirne fuori !!!!!


in pratica stai dicendo che questa qui viene da te con una pistola e puntandola ti dice "o mi scopi o ti ammazzo"?


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è cosi facile...abbiamo un lavoro che ci ha legato !!!



Allora resisti!!!! Resisti resisti resisti!!!! Pensa a quanto sei merda!!! Pensa al tuo amico!!!!!! Le donne degli amici non si toccano, è vietato!!!

RESISTENZA ORA E SEMPRE!!!

Hasta la victoria!


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è cosi facile...abbiamo un lavoro che ci ha legato !!!


si che è facile. vallo a raccontare a qualcun'altro. se poi in pratica è impossibile vuol dire che lei è la donna della tua vita quindi DEVI lasciare tua moglie e metterti con lei. Altrimenti vallo a raccontare al fantasma formaggino che ogni volta che la vedi ti è impossibile tenere su i calzoni. ma che sei un decerebrato a livello di un'ameba? se si allora hai ragione tu, non è così facile.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Allora resisti!!!! Resisti resisti resisti!!!! Pensa a quanto sei merda!!! Pensa al tuo amico!!!!!! Le donne degli amici non si toccano, è vietato!!!
> 
> RESISTENZA ORA E SEMPRE!!!
> 
> Hasta la victoria!


Non scrivere hasta in questo caso che è proprio quello il problema :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Senti...io tradisco. E pure in allegria, così ci siamo presentati subito.
Però.
Dei limiti bisogna metterli.
Visto che figli e moglie non lo sono...dai l'amico no.
No.
Davvero no.
Bevi del bromuro. Sei un padre dai.
i tre quarti delle persone qui dentro hanno mariti e  o mogli con l'amante (beccati) sul posto di lavoro eppure le storie finiscono.
Devi aspettare di venire beccato?
Guarda. Ti assicuro che lo verrete molto presto.
ragionate con i genitali e il tradimento è arte sottile che nulla a che vedere con..._questo_


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

Sono d'accordo con tutti! Devi troncare e subito. Ami tua moglie? Vuoi bene al tuo amico? Hai delle ottime ragioni per chiuderla qui.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con tutti! Devi troncare e subito. Ami tua moglie? Vuoi bene al tuo amico? Hai delle ottime ragioni per chiuderla qui.


ma come fa? il lavoro li lega...so' problemi...


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come fa? il lavoro li lega...so' problemi...


Ahhahhahha
Anche tu hai ragione!!!


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Ahhahhahha
> Anche tu hai ragione!!!


solo anche?:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Maggio 2012)

Sinceramente non so bene come commentare...
il tuo problema è quindi come finirla?

In che senso il lavoro vi lega?

Siete colleghi?
Soci?
Lei è la tua capa e se non la scopi ti manda a lavorare in Sudafrica?

Non so... io _capisco e so_ che certe volte alla chimica che si crea tra due persone è difficile resistere...
Ma lei come vive tutto questo?

Sicuramente ti venderò qualche paranoia, o ti dirà quanto soffre per questa situazione...
Beh non crederle, sono tutte cazzate, lei se la gode e alla grande...

Non credo tu sia venuto qua per prendere offese, però sinceramente.. cosa ti aspetti da questa storia?
La ami?
Avete mai parlato di chiudere le vostre storie e mettervi insieme?
Non sareste i primi nè gli ultimi.

Stà in campana... i tradimenti sul luogo di lavoro saltano fuori _sempre_.

Auguri...


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Allora resisti!!!! Resisti resisti resisti!!!! Pensa a quanto sei merda!!! Pensa al tuo amico!!!!!! Le donne degli amici non si toccano, è vietato!!!
> 
> RESISTENZA ORA E SEMPRE!!!
> 
> Hasta la victoria!


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

scusa, non  puoi dirlo al lei??
dille che hai/avete sbagliato di brutto e non intendi portare avanti questa storia!
e gli amici veri si tirano indietro prima, lo sai? essere "traditi" da un amico è terribile:unhappy:


----------



## passante (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Allora resisti!!!! Resisti resisti resisti!!!! Pensa a quanto sei merda!!! Pensa al tuo amico!!!!!! Le donne degli amici non si toccano, è vietato!!!
> 
> RESISTENZA ORA E SEMPRE!!!
> 
> Hasta la victoria!


 e se si facesse tatauare il Che sul petto? aiuterebbe? :carneval::singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so bene come commentare...
> il tuo problema è quindi come finirla?
> 
> In che senso il lavoro vi lega?
> ...


:scared:


----------



## passante (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


fossi un uomo potresti aggiungere un bello SGRAAAAAAAAAAAAT :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Ti capisco. Ho avuto la tua stessa esperienza. Non so quale consiglio darti. Non riuscirai a chiudere se non avrai la possibilitá di non vederla. Ogni volta ti riprometterai che sia l'ultima ma poi basterà incontrarla per ricaderci. Cerca di capire cosa vuoi e cosa rappresenta per te lei.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e se si facesse tatauare il Che sul petto? aiuterebbe? :carneval::singleeye:


O.T.


CIAOOOO TESOROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Pensa un attimo all'eventualità di perdere tutto, di frantumare il rapporto che hai con tua moglie e ritrovarti, se ti va bene, con un insieme di cocci taglienti per moltissimo tempo.
Pensa a tuo figlio e alla perdita di un amico.
Prova a immaginarla davvero una situazione così, e chiediti se in mezzo a questa merda ancora troveresti queste scopate irresistibili.
E adesso pensa che ci sei proprio vicino, a questa e eventualità.

Guarda anch'io ho tradito il mio compagno, non con un collega ma, peggio :unhappy:, con il vicino di casa. E non ero amica della moglie, ma solo il fatto di conoscerla di vista e incrociarla per caso, mi faceva sentire ancora più male di quanto non stessi già. 
Per smettere basta volerlo. E capire che il cervello normalmente puó tranquillamente essere più forte dei genitali (anche se è comodo credere il contrario).
Basta volerlo, e contare solo sulle proprie forze.

Il mio vicino lo incrocio ancora, scambiamo due parole ancora, ci prova inesorabilmente ancora. Semplicemente al momento ho capito di avere qualcosa a cui tengo di più che non voglio rischiare di perdere. 
E sono stata fortunata ad averlo capito senza distruggere tutto. (anche se non si sa mai... il mio bel scheletrone nell'armadio oramai ce l'ho, e saró sempre in difetto).

Decidi.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Chissà se scrivere qua non è una forma di sfogo o magari andare a cercare delle risposte che più a te possano convenire.
Non c'è nulla da dire a parte una cosa. Con l'amante è amore ? se si, lascia la moglie, se è no, già sai a priori le risposte giuste. Comincia a recepire sul serio quello che tu hai scritto ( sei sporco hai vergogna) se senti davvero quello che hai scritto pulisciti! e fai in maniera tale da camminare a testa alta senza più vergognarti.


----------



## lino (4 Maggio 2012)

allora,ho letto un po' tutte le vostre riflessioni,
è sinceramente mi aspettavo tutto questo,non sapendo con chi confidarmi o scelto questo forum per scaricarmi di tutto.
Cercherò di chiudere la storia.
anche perche mi è diventato impossibile andare a vanti.
Lei è una ragazza dolcissima,ma nell'ambito della passione mi fà girare la testa ...non ci capisco piu' niente
lei ci tiene al suo ragazzo come io ci tengo a mia moglie,ma quando stiamo vicini e come se stacchiamo la spina dal mondo che ci circonda,è questo lo sappiamo entrambi...


----------



## bubu (4 Maggio 2012)

Credo che per tutti sia un pò come staccare la spina. Ma se chiuderai fai solo la cosa giusta prima di far soffrire tua moglie, tuo figlio e il tuo amico. 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

cioncordo con chi ti ha detto di chiudere....lo so che vi vedete magari per lavoro ma cavolo metteteci un po' di forza di volontà!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

lino ha detto:


> allora,ho letto un po' tutte le vostre riflessioni,
> è sinceramente mi aspettavo tutto questo,non sapendo con chi confidarmi o scelto questo forum per scaricarmi di tutto.
> Cercherò di chiudere la storia.
> anche perche mi è diventato impossibile andare a vanti.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...



Vergognati di scriverlo..le donne degli amici sono sacre.

Ti parlo di.25 anni fa'...eravamo entrambi fidanzati,con progetti di matrimonio,lei stava con mio grandissimo amico.Non entro in particolari...me la offri'su di un piatto d'argento..e io ovviamente rifiutai,,anche se mi piaceva un sacco.
Perche'io sono un'uomo con le palle...tu....lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Ciao Lino!

Cioè, tu hai tutte le ragioni a sentirti indegno per quello che hai fatto, ma non è neanche che sia una colpa così grave, che certe cose le sbagliano tutti, e se tu non ti sentissi uno dei tutti peccheresti certo di superbia, e tu non sei superbo, vero?
L'uomo è di una debolezza unica quando deve far corrispondere a parole vuote, per il loro troppo abuso, dei comportamenti seri e ragionevoli, quindi tu sei doppiamente scusato proprio perchè il termine che tu disonori è ormai logorato di usura.
E dici una cosa e non la fai e ti scegli una condizione e poi svicoli e ti chiudi in gabbia e poi tiri fuori il grimaldello, ma non ha senso!
Ciò nonostante è normalissimo!
Chi ti può biasimare se hai hai sposato una donna e l'hai inseminata e poi rendi lei cornuta e la sua prole figlia di un bugiardo?
Cioè, possono tutti, e tu per primo!
Ma la carne, che è quella cosa così proteica che ti ricopre le ossa che ridono quando sei morto e spolpato, è così tenera da abbracciare, anche se la mucca ha la capezza legata alla stalla di un altro padrone!
E quella carne lì la conosciamo tutti, tranne i Venerdì di quaresima!
Ma non è questo il punto, perchè se già ti fai schifo e vuoi non essere meschino con tua moglie e utente dell'altrui donna d'amico hai sbagliato davvero ma sei già stato abbastanza punito, dalla morale imperante, dalla minimizzazione dei bisogni fisiologici e dalle parole scurrili di cui sono pieni anche i vocabolari più epurati.
E il punto non è neanche quello che tu debba per forza chiudere la parentesi di copulina che ti si apre in ogni pertugio della tua giornata quando ce l'hai davanti, perchè la colpa è figlia di costrizioni più ancora che di foga irrefrenabile.
Non c'entra neppure la condivisione di una femmina costipata con le tue ore altrimenti solitarie, perchè la noia è un sentimento potente e leggero che fa venire voglia di quel che non si ha solo quando si vede che a qualcun altro di nostra recente conoscenza non manca.
Una voglia che si staglia e che vaglia in ogni brodaglia ma che attanaglia come un fuoco di paglia che poco abbarbaglia chi striglia e molto chi raglia.
E tu non ragli, no?
Perchè altrimenti potrei dirti che la strada più breve è castrarti gli appetiti e menare il can per l'aia fino alla tua morte, attento alle associazioni animaliste in questo caso.
La tua è un'erranza, e non nel senso di vagabondaggio, che proviene dall'avere la doppia costrizione lagnosa di uxor mater di prole e concubina troia d'amico che fa il conno-sharing, è difficilmente rimediabile con la continenza e facilmente con la rimozione della di te mugliera e della amicizia per lui che sbeccheggi!
Una coppia di semplicissime rinunce che faranno di te un verro felice per tempo brevissimo, e duraturamente povero!
Di contro saresti un uomo di borsa piena e frustrata ma con felici corollarii.

Due rinunce non sono sempre meglio che una.

Ciao!


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa un attimo all'eventualità di perdere tutto, di frantumare il rapporto che hai con tua moglie e ritrovarti, se ti va bene, con un insieme di cocci taglienti per moltissimo tempo.
> Pensa a tuo figlio e alla perdita di un amico.
> Prova a immaginarla davvero una situazione così, e chiediti se in mezzo a questa merda ancora troveresti queste scopate irresistibili.
> E adesso pensa che ci sei proprio vicino, a questa e eventualità.
> ...


Credo che Lostris ti abbia detto tutto.


----------



## tesla (4 Maggio 2012)

resistere alla fidanzata del migliore amico? ma dai impossibile. sul posto di lavoro poi!
senti, dai sempre retta a quel cetriolo impazzito che hai negli slip e stai sereno, non ti fare remore sociali, morali, etiche... quello che conta è il cetriolo! onore al cetriolo! lunga vita al cetriolo!
al suo passaggio si sterminino i valori e quell'inutile gracidare di coscienze. 
una bella sbattuta alla fidanzata del proprio amico, in barba alla propria moglie, è quello che la natura vuole e la natura pretende.

sii te stesso lino, nella savana dalla quale provieni in tuo barrito di onnipotenza selvaggia echeggerà a lungo, come re degli animali!


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non scrivere hasta in questo caso che è proprio quello il problema :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> resistere alla fidanzata del migliore amico? ma dai impossibile. sul posto di lavoro poi!
> senti, dai sempre retta a quel cetriolo impazzito che hai negli slip e stai sereno, non ti fare remore sociali, morali, etiche... quello che conta è il cetriolo! onore al cetriolo! lunga vita al cetriolo!
> al suo passaggio si sterminino i valori e quell'inutile gracidare di coscienze.
> una bella sbattuta alla fidanzata del proprio amico, in barba alla propria moglie, è quello che la natura vuole e la natura pretende.
> ...


Tes, devo dire che... l'elegia del cetriolo da te non me l'aspettavo! Un bacione guerriera!


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa un attimo all'eventualità di perdere tutto, di frantumare il rapporto che hai con tua moglie e ritrovarti, se ti va bene, con un insieme di cocci taglienti per moltissimo tempo.Pensa a tuo figlio e alla perdita di un amico.Prova a immaginarla davvero una situazione così, e chiediti se in mezzo a questa merda ancora troveresti queste scopate irresistibili.E adesso pensa che ci sei proprio vicino, a questa e eventualità.Guarda anch'io ho tradito il mio compagno, non con un collega ma, peggio :unhappy:, con il vicino di casa. E non ero amica della moglie, ma solo il fatto di conoscerla di vista e incrociarla per caso, mi faceva sentire ancora più male di quanto non stessi già. Per smettere basta volerlo. E capire che il cervello normalmente puó tranquillamente essere più forte dei genitali (anche se è comodo credere il contrario).Basta volerlo, e contare solo sulle proprie forze.Il mio vicino lo incrocio ancora, scambiamo due parole ancora, ci prova inesorabilmente ancora. Semplicemente al momento ho capito di avere qualcosa a cui tengo di più che non voglio rischiare di perdere. E sono stata fortunata ad averlo capito senza distruggere tutto. (anche se non si sa mai... il mio bel scheletrone nell'armadio oramai ce l'ho, e saró sempre in difetto).Decidi.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## ballerino (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


"Sbagliare è umano, perseverare è diabolico"


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Maggio 2012)

*da lino... detto nello*



tesla ha detto:


> resistere alla fidanzata del migliore amico? ma dai impossibile. sul posto di lavoro poi!
> senti, dai sempre retta a quel cetriolo impazzito che hai negli slip e stai sereno, non ti fare remore sociali, morali, etiche... quello che conta è il cetriolo! onore al cetriolo! lunga vita al cetriolo!
> al suo passaggio si sterminino i valori e quell'inutile gracidare di coscienze.
> una bella sbattuta alla fidanzata del proprio amico, in barba alla propria moglie, è quello che la natura vuole e la natura pretende.
> ...


a forza di leggere e rileggere le molteplici riflessioni da parte di tutti,mi è venuta voglia di iscrevermi.
che dire il nome non è reale,ma io.... io si.
sei l'unica che mi abbia risposto in questo modo,
io so di sbagliare,è soprattuto lei....ma quando entriamo in contatto e piu' forte di noi,
il tutto è come se fosse per noi un gioco....si scherza,ci si ride...e soprattutto ci baciamo,ma quello che mi sorprende e che si accende un fuoco dentro,....e come se ritornassi ragazzino 
ma come detto prima,cerchero di chiudere il prima possibile....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a forza di leggere e rileggere le molteplici riflessioni da parte di tutti,mi è venuta voglia di iscrevermi.
> che dire il nome non è reale,ma io.... io si.
> sei l'unica che mi abbia risposto in questo modo,
> io so di sbagliare,è soprattuto lei....*ma quando entriamo in contatto e piu' forte di noi,
> ...



e allora? non va bene così?

vivi una cosa che definisci inevitabile e poi ci ripensi? la metti in discussione?
ma che certezze hai nella vita?

se questa cosa per te ha un valore aggiunto vivitela e non ascoltare i consigli di nessuno


----------



## ballerino (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a forza di leggere e rileggere le molteplici riflessioni da parte di tutti,mi è venuta voglia di iscrevermi.
> che dire il nome non è reale,ma io.... io si.
> sei l'unica che mi abbia risposto in questo modo,
> io so di sbagliare,è soprattuto lei....ma quando entriamo in contatto e piu' forte di noi,
> ...



Cavolo vi baciate pure...


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Cavolo vi baciate pure...


E si fanno anche i grattini


----------



## ballerino (4 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E si fanno anche i grattini



sono rimasto sorpreso da questa rivelazione 
forse non sono maliziosamente arguto
ma chi  mai avrebbe  pensato che fossero arrivati
addirittura a baciarsi... 
non si finisce mai di imparare..


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Bè*

Be sai non sei un caso raro....!Però ti riconosco di essere una persona di merda due volte che non è tanto facile....!Tradire un'amicizia....è qualcosa di inverecondo....bene complimentoni e continua così!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be sai non sei un caso raro....!Però ti riconosco di essere una persona di merda due volte che non è tanto facile....!Tradire un'amicizia....è qualcosa di inverecondo....bene complimentoni e continua così!!!!!


beh insomma... non è che tradire la moglie non sia peggio... in quanto moglie io pensavo di essere pure amica... insomma... c'era una certa confidenza come dire. Ma vedo che tutti si scandalizzano per il tradimento dell'amico... evidentemente quando ti sei sposato qualcuno il fatto di essere comunque la persona che lo aiuta sempre quando ha bisogno, che lo ascolta quando si deve sfogare, che lo cura quando sta male, che sostiene i suoi sogni non dà diritto al ruolo di amico/a.


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

In effetti, rimango basita difronte a questa distinzione … tra moglie e amico …

Chiarimento?

Grazie …

sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh insomma... non è che tradire la moglie non sia peggio... in quanto moglie io pensavo di essere pure amica... insomma... c'era una certa confidenza come dire. Ma vedo che tutti si scandalizzano per il tradimento dell'amico... evidentemente quando ti sei sposato qualcuno il fatto di essere comunque la persona che lo aiuta sempre quando ha bisogno, che lo ascolta quando si deve sfogare, che lo cura quando sta male, che sostiene i suoi sogni non dà diritto al ruolo di amico/a.


Hai ragione sbri, però agli amici racconti cose che al compagno non racconti.
E c'è una confidenza maggiore su molte cose.
Un amico ti conosce a fondo, quanto una moglie certo ma sempre per il discorso di prima.
Se tua moglie è un amica. Non te la sposi.

Sono proprio diversi i discorsi.
Hai una migliore amica?
Le racconti le stesse cose che racconti a tuo marito?


----------



## ballerino (4 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> In effetti, rimango basita difronte a questa distinzione … tra moglie e amico …
> 
> ...



chiarimento: (Riccardo Cocciante)

non dico che dividerei una montagna
ma andrei a piedi certamente a bologna
per un amico in piu'
per un amico in piu'
perche' mi sento molto ricco e
molto meno infelice
e vedo anche quando c'e' poca luce
con un amico in piu'
con il mio amico in piu'
non farci caso tutto passa hanno
tradito anche me
almeno adesso tu sai bene chi e'
piccolo grande aiuto
discreto amico muto
il lavoro cosa vuoi che sia mai
un giorno bene un giorno male lo sai
da retta un poco a me
giochiamo a briscola
non posso certo diventare imbroglione
ma passerei qualche notte in prigione
per un amico in piu'
per un amico in piu'
perche' mi tiene ancor piu'caldo
di un pullover di lana
a volte e' meglio di una bella sottana
un caro amico in piu'
un caro amico in piu'
e se ti sei innamorato di lei
io rinuncio anche subito sai
forse guadagno qualcosa di piu'
un nuovo amico tu
perche un amico se lo svegli di notte
e' capitato gia
esce in pigiama e prende anche le botte
e poi te le rida'


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Mha*

Sbricioalata....infatti ho scritto che è due volte una merda.....!Nessuna distinzione!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione sbri, però agli amici racconti cose che al compagno non racconti.
> E c'è una confidenza maggiore su molte cose.
> Un amico ti conosce a fondo, quanto una moglie certo ma sempre per il discorso di prima.
> Se tua moglie è un amica. Non te la sposi.
> ...


Io a mio marito ho detto cose che nessun altro sa, e lui a me altrettanto. Gli unici discorsi che faccio con la mia migliore amica che non posso fare con lui sono alcuni discorsi che riguardano lui e la sua famiglia. E comunque alcune cose le ho dovute dire pure a lui, anche se sapevo che non gli sarebbero piaciute. Confidenza... mio marito ha vissuto con me, da quando ci conosciamo, oltre un quarto di secolo, i momenti più brutti e i più belli della mia vita, e io altrettanto, ci siamo raccontati ogni paura e ogni sogno, dal più importante al più stupido, per esempio lui adesso ha un desiderio che io non condivido affatto come lui ben sa, lui me ne parla sempre, io dentro di me rogno ma so che per lui è importante e ascolto e lo accompagno in giro, lo consiglio... e so che lui farebbe altrettanto: non vedo con chi potrei avere maggiore confidenza. E non credo di essere l'unica.


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

non sei l'unica ...

prima del tradimento ho vissuto così ... 

dopo ... non ne sono stata più capace ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io a mio marito ho detto cose che nessun altro sa, e lui a me altrettanto. Gli unici discorsi che faccio con la mia migliore amica che non posso fare con lui sono alcuni discorsi che riguardano lui e la sua famiglia. E comunque alcune cose le ho dovute dire pure a lui, anche se sapevo che non gli sarebbero piaciute. Confidenza... mio marito ha vissuto con me, da quando ci conosciamo, oltre un quarto di secolo, i momenti più brutti e i più belli della mia vita, e io altrettanto, ci siamo raccontati ogni paura e ogni sogno, dal più importante al più stupido, per esempio lui adesso ha un desiderio che io non condivido affatto come lui ben sa, lui me ne parla sempre, io dentro di me rogno ma so che per lui è importante e ascolto e lo accompagno in giro, lo consiglio... e so che lui farebbe altrettanto: non vedo con chi potrei avere maggiore confidenza. E non credo di essere l'unica.


Anch'io ho sempre considerato mio marito anche un amico. Abbiamo vissuto più tempo insieme che da soli...
Le cose poi sono cambiate ma credo che la cosa più bella sia quando il compagno è a tutti gli effetti anche la persona che sa tutto di noi e della quale ci fidiamo ciecamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbricioalata....infatti ho scritto che è due volte una merda.....!Nessuna distinzione!


eh però c'è chi distingue... evidentemente nel mio modo di vedere il matrimonio l'idea di amicizia è sottointesa, per altri no. E la cosa mi fa riflettere.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Secondo me non siete abbastanta convinti di quello che vi dite.....


----------



## Fabry (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io a mio marito ho detto cose che nessun altro sa, e lui a me altrettanto. Gli unici discorsi che faccio con la mia migliore amica che non posso fare con lui sono alcuni discorsi che riguardano lui e la sua famiglia. E comunque alcune cose le ho dovute dire pure a lui, anche se sapevo che non gli sarebbero piaciute. Confidenza... mio marito ha vissuto con me, da quando ci conosciamo, oltre un quarto di secolo, i momenti più brutti e i più belli della mia vita, e io altrettanto, ci siamo raccontati ogni paura e ogni sogno, dal più importante al più stupido, per esempio lui adesso ha un desiderio che io non condivido affatto come lui ben sa, lui me ne parla sempre, io dentro di me rogno ma so che per lui è importante e ascolto e lo accompagno in giro, lo consiglio... e so che lui farebbe altrettanto: non vedo con chi potrei avere maggiore confidenza. E non credo di essere l'unica.





farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io ho sempre considerato mio marito anche un amico. Abbiamo vissuto più tempo insieme che da soli...
> Le cose poi sono cambiate ma credo che la cosa più bella sia quando il compagno è a tutti gli effetti anche la persona che sa tutto di noi e della quale ci fidiamo ciecamente...




La penso anche io così, se non c'è il coraggio di mostrare al partner le nostre fragilità, paure, desideri o quant'altro che coppia è ? Almeno per come la intendo io.


----------



## tesla (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tes, devo dire che... l'elegia del cetriolo da te non me l'aspettavo! Un bacione guerriera!




:rotfl: non ho potuto resistere :rotfl:


----------



## melania (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io a mio marito ho detto cose che nessun altro sa, e lui a me altrettanto. Gli unici discorsi che faccio con la mia migliore amica che non posso fare con lui sono alcuni discorsi che riguardano lui e la sua famiglia. E comunque alcune cose le ho dovute dire pure a lui, anche se sapevo che non gli sarebbero piaciute. Confidenza... mio marito ha vissuto con me, da quando ci conosciamo, oltre un quarto di secolo, i momenti più brutti e i più belli della mia vita, e io altrettanto, ci siamo raccontati ogni paura e ogni sogno, dal più importante al più stupido, per esempio lui adesso ha un desiderio che io non condivido affatto come lui ben sa, lui me ne parla sempre, io dentro di me rogno ma so che per lui è importante e ascolto e lo accompagno in giro, lo consiglio... e so che lui farebbe altrettanto: non vedo con chi potrei avere maggiore confidenza. E non credo di essere l'unica.


Per me mio marito è sempre stato ed è tuttora amico, confidente e molto altro ancora...dico a lui cose che ormai non direi più nemmeno a mia madre.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> La penso anche io così, se non c'è il coraggio di mostrare al partner le nostre fragilità, paure, desideri o quant'altro che coppia è ? Almeno per come la intendo io.


Condivisione per me è la parola chiave. La cosa che più mi rattrista in questo momento è l'avere più cose mie che cose in comune con mio marito.
Segnale evidente che non siamo più una coppia....


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Non ho capito bene....non sapevi fosse la fidanzata del tuo amico? Cioè, avevi un amico del quale non sapevi minimamente chi fosse la ragazza?

Ma quanto è amico questo amico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene....non sapevi fosse la fidanzata del tuo amico? Cioè, avevi un amico del quale non sapevi minimamente chi fosse la ragazza?
> 
> Ma quanto è amico questo amico?


... altra cosa che mi faceva riflettere... ci sono modi e modi di condividere sia nella coppia sia nell'amicizia, evidentemente.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... altra cosa che mi faceva riflettere... ci sono modi e modi di condividere sia nella coppia sia nell'amicizia, evidentemente.


Però è strano...e rende la storia poco attendibile o realistica.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però è strano...e rende la storia poco attendibile o realistica.


già


----------



## Fabry (4 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene....non sapevi fosse la fidanzata del tuo amico? Cioè, avevi un amico del quale non sapevi minimamente chi fosse la ragazza?
> 
> Ma quanto è amico questo amico?


Domanda più che legittima. :up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già


'inchia, la fatina sta crescendo


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'inchia, la fatina sta crescendo


:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già


Minchia


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Simy il tuo avatar è inquietante...


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy il tuo avatar è inquietante...


perchè?


----------



## kikko64 (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè?


Il Tuo avatar mi fa venire in mente una frase di un celebre film d'animazione :
"Io non sono cattiva, sono loro che mi disegnano così  !! " cit. Jessica Rabbit


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè?


Infatti. Rosso di sera....


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il Tuo avatar mi fa venire in mente una frase di un celebre film d'animazione :
> "Io non sono cattiva, sono loro che mi disegnano così  !! " cit. Jessica Rabbit


Yes


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il Tuo avatar mi fa venire in mente una frase di un celebre film d'animazione :
> "*Io non sono cattiva, sono loro che mi disegnano così *!! " cit. Jessica Rabbit


l'ho messo proprio per quello...perchè più di una volta sul forum ho scritto sta frase :mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma tra un po lo tolgo perchè a quanto pare non piace :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti. Rosso di sera....


.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivisione per me è la parola chiave. La cosa che più mi rattrista in questo momento è l'avere più cose mie che cose in comune con mio marito.
> *Segnale evidente che non siamo più una coppia....*



Non ti arrendere, dagli una bella svegliata visto che ci tieni a lui, potrebbe essere solo un periodo, alla fine dei conti e sia detto senza nessuna polemica, anche tu hai avuto un periodo in cui non eri proprio in coppia...


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti...io tradisco. E pure in allegria, così ci siamo presentati subito.
> Però.
> Dei limiti bisogna metterli.
> Visto che figli e moglie non lo sono...dai l'amico no.
> ...


ah ah!ah! ora il tradimento è un'arte sottile e i traditori degli artisti!!
questa mi mancava!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e i traditi che sono?? :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ah ah!ah! ora il tradimento è un'arte sottile e i traditori degli artisti!!
> questa mi mancava!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e i traditi che sono?? :unhappy:


ovviamente... il capolavoro dell'artista.


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ah ah!ah! ora il tradimento è un'arte sottile e i traditori degli artisti!!
> questa mi mancava!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e i traditi che sono?? :unhappy:


Mah, una scultura, una tela... uno schizzo... oh, mica che tutte le opere riescono bene, sia chiaro


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ovviamente... il capolavoro dell'artista.


Ovvio. Di che si lamentano??


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ovviamente... il capolavoro dell'artista.


ci avevo pensato ma definirlo una masterpiece mi sembrava esagerato


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato ma definirlo una masterpiece mi sembrava esagerato


esagera, esagera...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho messo proprio per quello...perchè più di una volta sul forum ho scritto sta frase :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ma tra un po lo tolgo perchè a quanto pare non piace :mrgreen::mrgreen:



poi non ti lamentare se ogni due per tre qualcuno parla delle tue tette:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esagera, esagera...


ok ok 
[h=3]melius abundare quam deficere [/h]


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non ti arrendere, dagli una bella svegliata visto che ci tieni a lui, potrebbe essere solo un periodo, alla fine dei conti e sia detto senza nessuna polemica, anche tu hai avuto un periodo in cui non eri proprio in coppia...


Lo so è vero. So di avere le mie colpe. Più mi analizzo e più penso che lui non ne ha così tante. Forse lui è sempre stato così (lasciando da parte la questione sesso) sono io che sono un'altra e non riesco più ad adattarmi. 
Se fosse così che senso avrebbe cercare di farlo diventare ciò che lui non vuole diventare. Gli voglio talmente tanto bene che vorrei solo vederlo più sereno.......


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ah ah!ah! ora il tradimento è un'arte sottile e i traditori degli artisti!!
> questa mi mancava!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e i traditi che sono?? :unhappy:


Non ho detto che sono degli artisti.
Arte sottile parafrasando.
Perchè per quanto mi riguarda i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, anzi.
E non tutti, anzi pochi, sono in grado di essere diversamente fedeli senza fare la distruzione nucleare intorno.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> poi non ti lamentare se ogni due per tre qualcuno parla delle tue tette:mrgreen:


tanto ne parlano comunque! tanto vale dare un motivo per farlo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tanto ne parlano comunque! tanto vale dare un motivo per farlo! :mrgreen:


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fabry (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so è vero. So di avere le mie colpe. Più mi analizzo e più penso che lui non ne ha così tante. Forse lui è sempre stato così (lasciando da parte la questione sesso) sono io che sono un'altra e non riesco più ad adattarmi.
> Se fosse così che senso avrebbe cercare di farlo diventare ciò che lui non vuole diventare. Gli voglio talmente tanto bene che vorrei solo vederlo più sereno.......


Farfalla non intendevo parlare di colpe responsabilita od altro, e si torna al nocciolo del problema... dialogare, parlare, esternare  (cossiga docet ) è l'unico modo per capire ed affrontare la situazione, quali che siano le conseguenze!!!! Nessuno dei due deve cambiare ma capire le esigenze dell'altro, quello assolutamente si.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Farfalla non intendevo parlare di colpe responsabilita od altro, e si torna al nocciolo del problema... dialogare, parlare, esternare  (cossiga docet ) è l'unico modo per capire ed affrontare la situazione, quali che siano le conseguenze! Nessuno dei due deve cambiare ma capire le esigenze dell'altro, quello assolutamente si.


Ok...
Ma per fare dei boni accordi di un certo spessore bisogna avere il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno fino in fondo.

Questa è sempre stata l'unica cosa VERA del mio matrimonio.

E quante volte ci siamo detti: senti finiamola di pigliarci per il culo, è da qua fin qua.

Figurati se ho MAI avuto problemi con mia moglie quando mi ha chiesto...ma quella là te la sei fatta?
Se era SI...le dicevo si, se era NO...era NO...

Perchè sai in 18 anni abbiamo anche avuto quella che mistificava eh?
E ha fatto dei bei casini...

Persi la pazienza, la tirai per i capelli e le dissi, vieni qui cretina, adesso davanti alla mia signora mostri le prove che io e te abbiamo avuto un'intimità, altrimenti sei solo una bugiarda mistificatrice.

E sta cretina, MAI avrebbe pensato che io avessi le palle di metterla con un confronto diretto con mia moglie.
E si suqgliò dicendo...ahem...sob...ho sbagliato persona...

Per me ci si salva dai tradimenti parlando chiaro.

E nessun traditore intelligente, rischia qualcosa, se teme di venir scoperto: lascia perdere no?

Solo i traditori stupidi, fanno i banfoni dicendo, ah tanto mio marito o mia moglie non mi scopriranno mai...

Brutto sottovalutare l'altro eh?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Farfalla non intendevo parlare di colpe responsabilita od altro, e si torna al nocciolo del problema... dialogare, parlare, esternare (cossiga docet ) è l'unico modo per capire ed affrontare la situazione, quali che siano le conseguenze!!!! *Nessuno dei due deve cambiare ma capire le esigenze dell'altro, quello assolutamente *si.


Avevo capito le tue intenzioni sono io infatti che ho parlato di colpe forse perchè a volte, come oggi, me le sento addosso più del solito.....
sul neretto quoto


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sono degli artisti.
> Arte sottile parafrasando.
> Perchè per quanto mi riguarda i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, anzi.
> E non tutti, anzi pochi, sono in grado di essere* diversamente fedeli *senza fare la distruzione nucleare intorno.


 distrazioni, diversamente fedeli..guarda quanti termini nuovi si usano.
Fanno ridere entrambi. Non siete diversamente fedeli. Non lo siete e basta.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> distrazioni, diversamente fedeli..guarda quanti termini nuovi si usano.
> Fanno ridere entrambi. Non siete diversamente fedeli. Non lo siete e basta.:up:


Ma intanto Tebe e Mattia stanno insieme da una vita e non la passano certo a piangersi addosso, a rinfacciarsi colpe...a mistificare qui e là...
Si sono solo misurati: e sanno quello che valgono ognuno per l'altra...

Sai vero Tebina è un po' così...
Ma che lei lasci Mattia per un altro...non capiterà...

E sa perfino che lei non perderà Mattia per certe sue mattane...

E scusami se è poco eh?

Valorizzare chi si è e cosa si ha insieme è sempre meglio che non pretendere cose che non sembrano neppure di sto mondo...

Un conto è la teoria del vivere in coppia
Un conto è la pratica eh?

Esperita negli anni.


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> distrazioni, diversamente fedeli..guarda quanti termini nuovi si usano.
> Fanno ridere entrambi. Non siete diversamente fedeli. Non lo siete e basta.:up:



ma infedeli sembra una roba da Guerra Santa:mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma intanto Tebe e Mattia stanno insieme da una vita e non la passano certo a piangersi addosso, a rinfacciarsi colpe...a mistificare qui e là...
> Si sono solo misurati: e sanno quello che valgono ognuno per l'altra...
> 
> Sai vero Tebina è un po' così...
> ...


Minchia! come sei prolisso!!!:unhappy:
puoi scrivere finchè ti pare e arzigogolare come più ti aggrada  ma resta il fatto inconfutabile che non sono diversamente o ugualmente fedeli, non lo sono e basta. Stop


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sono degli artisti.
> Arte sottile parafrasando.
> Perchè per quanto mi riguarda i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, anzi.
> E non tutti, anzi *pochi, sono in grado di essere diversamente fedeli senza fare la distruzione nucleare intorno*.


Posso farti una domanda Tebe?

Mi pare di aver capito che questa è la prima volta che tu tradisci il tuo attuale compagno. 

Mattia come reagirebbe se venisse a sapere del tuo tradimento? Come pensi che ne uscirebbe la vostra coppia?

Voglio dire, è piuttosto semplice tradire senza distruggere o mettere in discussione la propria coppia ufficiale quando la cosa è nascosta. Credo che la maggior parte dei traditori lo faccia quotidianamente. Come si fa ad essere tanto tranquilli e saldi in caso di scoperta del partner?

La mia è una domanda assolutamente priva di polemica eh, lo sottolineo perchè mi rendo conto che scrivendo è facile fraintendersi


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Minchia! come sei prolisso!!!:unhappy:
> puoi scrivere finchè ti pare e arzigogolare come più ti aggrada  ma resta il fatto inconfutabile che non sono diversamente o ugualmente fedeli, non lo sono e basta. Stop


Beh,,,dipende su che cosa si sono giurati fedeltà eh?
Se non si sono giurati nessuna fedeltà...
COme fanno ad essere infedeli?
Morte agli infedeli allora...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh,,,dipende su che cosa si sono giurati fedeltà eh?
> Se non si sono giurati nessuna fedeltà...
> COme fanno ad essere infedeli?
> Morte agli infedeli allora...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


non sono io che ho tirato fuori la cazzata del diversamente fedeli eh??


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda Tebe?
> 
> Mi pare di aver capito che questa è la prima volta che tu tradisci il tuo attuale compagno.
> 
> ...


Si, esatto. E' la prima volta che lo tradisco.
Se lo scoprirebbe..non so come potremmo uscirne.
Lui ha sempre detto che mai mi perdonerebbe e che mi lascerebbe perchè non potrebbe sopportarlo.
Questo prima del suo tradimento.
Ora non lo so davvero.
Perchè lui lancia segnali contrastanti.

Se sarò scoperta risponderò alla tua domanda quella in neretto perchè per ora. Nonostante io sia stata prima di Mattia una traditrice seriale non sono mai stata scoperta quindi non so assolutamente come gestirò la situazione.
Ho un idea certo, in base al mio carattere e in base a quello che ho sempre dichiarato ma chissà...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> non sono io che ho tirato fuori la cazzata del diversamente fedeli eh??


Ma io sono cazzara. E uso termini cazzari. Da sempre qui
Perchè ti stupisci?


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io sono cazzara. E uso termini cazzari. Da sempre qui
> Perchè ti stupisci?


Perchè su certe cose essere cazzari è avvilente per chi legge


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè su certe cose essere cazzari è avvilente per chi legge


Questa sono io.
Faccio la cazzara su di me anche con i drammi. Non posso cambiarmi.


----------



## kikko64 (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, esatto. E' la prima volta che lo tradisco.
> Se lo scoprirebbe...:confuso:


Tebe, tu quoque  !!!


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questa sono io.
> *Faccio la cazzara su di me anche con i drammi.* Non posso cambiarmi.


 Io pure coi miei. Non su quelli degli altri e il termine "diversamente fedeli" su un forum dove leggi tante cose piene di sofferenza come qui mi avvilisce.
Ovviamente liberissima di  strafregartene esattamente come  sono libero io di scrivere ciò che penso


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tebe, tu quoque  !!!


E va beh...sto facendo mille cose...licenza poetica.
Non guardo la forma quando scrivo qui.
Me ne fotto dell'etichetta:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io pure coi miei. Non su quelli degli altri e il termine "diversamente fedeli" su un forum dove leggi tante cose piene di sofferenza come qui mi avvilisce.
> Ovviamente liberissima di  strafregartene esattamente come  sono libero io di scrivere ciò che penso


Mi spiace ma la sofferenza è in tutti e ti assicuro chje molti leggono nel mio diversamente fedele non l'avvilente che vedi tu ma "la carezza" di una cazzara che tenta di sdrammatizzare il dolore.


----------



## kikko64 (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E va beh...sto facendo mille cose...licenza poetica.
> Non guardo la forma quando scrivo qui.
> Me ne fotto dell'etichetta:mrgreen:


Vada per la licenza poetica ... ma solo perché sei Tu !!


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vada per la licenza poetica ... ma solo perché sei Tu !!


Grazzie!!!!Squsa tenetrrò di stare più attentissima!!!
(Flap flap)


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vada per la licenza poetica ... *ma solo perché sei Tu !*!


:mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazzie!!!!Squsa tenetrrò di stare più attentissima!!!
> (Flap flap)


No eh ... con il flap flap non vale !!


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No eh ... con il flap flap non vale !!


Si che vale!
ormai è un arma assolutamente consolidata che è entrata pure nelle procedure aziendali!
Senza scherzare...lo sai che spesso nelle mail mail con il mio capo(quello vero) o con altri...quando devo mettere l'accento sul fatto che quella cosa si deve fare e che non mollerò nemmeno sotto tortura.
Scrivo...
Flap flap!!


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, esatto. E' la prima volta che lo tradisco.
> Se lo scoprirebbe..non so come potremmo uscirne.
> Lui ha sempre detto che mai mi perdonerebbe e che mi lascerebbe perchè non potrebbe sopportarlo.
> Questo prima del suo tradimento.
> ...


Ok. Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## Circe (4 Maggio 2012)

*te lo dico io come finisce...*




Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...



io sto dalla parte di tua moglie...nel senso che mio marito si è trombato per anni una mia amica, moglie del suo amico. Non ti racconto i dettagli....passo solo alla fine....li ho scoperti, l'ha saputo tutta la città, lei non è uscita di casa per un po' e adesso gira con una lettera rossa in fronte...lui è stato sulla bocca di tutti e entrambi sono la vergogna dei propri parenti. Io? devastata, distrutta, sbriciolata, sull'orlo della disperazione. Il mio amico un po' meno, se l'è tenuta...forse con la bocca è molto convincente, e si sa a voi uomini ci vuole poco a farvi rincretinire....una bocca calda, due occhi dolci e voilà....prende a funzionare un altro organo che toglie sangue al cervello....io sto con lui, che per me era il piu' onesto uomo del mondo, ed ora a volte lo vedo come un mostro. Perchè dopo aver messo la lingua nella sua bocca è venuto a infilarla nella mia, costringendo le mie cellule a contaminarsi con le  sue e non solo con la bocca..... Lo vedo come un pervertito...e a volte sfrutto pure a mio vantaggio questa cosa, perchè sono pur sempre una donna. L'amore non esiste, esiste la vita tra esseri consenzienti. Non credo piu' ad una sua parola, a tutti i suoi mea culpa, alle scuse che accampa dicendo che lei era una troia sempre disponibile, mentre io ero un po' piu' impegnativa. Per delle scopate facili....ha perso tutta la mia stima. Eravamo noi...ora siamo un io e un te. Binari paralleli che vivono anche molto felicemente la ripresa. Ma il vecchio uomo non esiste piu'. Per me è morto per sempre. Se vuoi ridurre cosi tua moglie, CONTINUA A SCOPARTI LA TUA AMICA. Se hai anche un po' di rispetto per lei, lasciala e permettile di rifarsi una vita con uno che la ama davvero, senza costringerla a subire i tuoi egoismi, perchè lei ha diritto di scegliere. Se poi hai le palle, confessa tutto e dimostrale che sei un uomo che ha sbagliato, ma che sa correggersi perchè è innamorato davvero....buona fortuna....anche se ti vorrei dire soffri bastardo!!!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma la sofferenza è in tutti e ti assicuro chje molti leggono nel mio diversamente fedele non l'avvilente che vedi tu ma "la carezza" di una cazzara che tenta di sdrammatizzare il dolore.


si concordo Tebe..spiace per gli addolorati..non dovremmo tradire..a proposito non ho voglia di lavorare..e di la'.cioe'chat dove sto cucinando in tempo reale la moglie di qualcun'altro....


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok. Grazie per la risposta.


Figurati ma...stavo pensando anche ad altro..
Probabilmente Mattia mi perdonerebbe ma non credo che la nostra coppia potrebbe superare il mio tradimento.
Perchè lui è persona molto diversa da me...che predica bene e razzola male quindi credo che si sentirebbe forte nell'avermi beccata.
Ha beccato la traditrice!

Credo lo lascerei io ad un certo punto.
Pur amandolo moltissimo, perchè per come sono credo  di non poter stare con un uomo che mi farebbe pesare per eoni il mio tradimento.
Perchè io ho perdonato piuttosto in fretta. E per amore. Solo per amore.
Lui non perdonerebbe così in fretta e per me non sarebbe amore.
O almeno.
Non sarebbe l'amore che mi aspetto.



Poi magari sbaglio tutto e lui fa l'uomo.
Ricordandosi del suo di tradimento e usando a grandi linee un atteggiamento "consono"
Perchè io non dimenticherò mai le sue parole.
"Tebe...ti ringrazio per il dopo. Per come mi hai aiutato. Per come ti sei comportata. Per non avere usato le armi del pianto, delle recriminazioni e del dolore immenso."


----------



## Circe (4 Maggio 2012)

*"Per non avere usato le armi del pianto, delle recriminazioni e del dolore immenso."*

Non sempre si usano....e non sempre sono armi. Per quello che ne so io, nella mia esperienza....è dolore puro. Che viene fuori come la lava di un vulcano, quando meno te l'aspetti. Non sempre per essere "guardato" da chi tradisce. Ma solo perchè chi ha subito ha il diritto di liberare il proprio dolore. Chi non sopporta è una persona egocentrica che pensa che tutto ruoti intorno a sè. A volte le lacrime cadono solo perchè il cuore è spezzato...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> *"Per non avere usato le armi del pianto, delle recriminazioni e del dolore immenso."*
> 
> Non sempre si usano....e non sempre sono armi. Per quello che ne so io, nella mia esperienza....è dolore puro. Che viene fuori come la lava di un vulcano, quando meno te l'aspetti. Non sempre per essere "guardato" da chi tradisce. Ma solo perchè chi ha subito ha il diritto di liberare il proprio dolore. Chi non sopporta è una persona egocentrica che pensa che tutto ruoti intorno a sè. A volte le lacrime cadono solo perchè il cuore è spezzato...


Hai ragione.
E quel dolore l'ho provato.
Fino in fondo.
E ovviamente gliel'ho "riservato".
Ma non mesi.
Perchè io sono una che guarda avanti e non "reggo" le pecole.
E non le faccio.
Sono stata malissimo 3 mesi.
Poi ho cambiato pagina.
Lo amavo. Lo amo. E ho fatto tabula rasa.
Il diritto di liberare il proprio dolore è sacrosanto ma non per mesi e mesi.
Sbagliare è umano e dico sempre che la colpa non è mai da una parte sola.


----------



## Circe (4 Maggio 2012)

Sono stata malissimo 3 mesi.
Poi ho cambiato pagina.
Lo amavo. Lo amo. E ho fatto tabula rasa.

E' quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io...ma, anche se dico su e giu'....non so se arriverò mai a tradirlo. Se amo...gli altri non sono niente. Tu come fai a dire di amarlo e poi vivere la tua storia parallela cosi lucidamente? Scusami se sono invadente...ma è quello che non riesco proprio a capire del tradimento!


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Figurati ma...stavo pensando anche ad altro..
> Probabilmente Mattia mi perdonerebbe ma non credo che la nostra coppia potrebbe superare il mio tradimento.
> Perchè lui è persona molto diversa da me...che predica bene e razzola male quindi credo che si sentirebbe forte nell'avermi beccata.
> *Ha beccato la traditrice!
> ...


ma come fai a stare con un uomo di cui non hai vera stima?
e non lo chiedo polemicamente


----------



## Fabry (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> *Ma per fare dei boni accordi di un certo spessore bisogna avere il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno fino in fondo.
> 
> Questa è sempre stata l'unica cosa VERA del mio matrimonio.
> ...



Verissimo il neretto...ma mi chiedo quante saranno le coppie in grado di affrontare un discorso simile al vostro? Io credo una minoranza, comunque complimenti per la sincerità estrema.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come fai a stare con un uomo di cui non hai vera stima?
> e non lo chiedo polemicamente


Io stimo moltissimo Mattia


----------



## Fabry (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Avevo capito le tue intenzioni sono io infatti che ho parlato di colpe forse perchè a volte, come oggi, me le sento addosso più del solito.....*
> sul neretto quoto



Errare è umano...comincia a perdonare te stessa...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sono stata malissimo 3 mesi.
> Poi ho cambiato pagina.
> Lo amavo. Lo amo. E ho fatto tabula rasa.
> 
> E' quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io...ma, anche se dico su e giu'....non so se arriverò mai a tradirlo. Se amo...gli altri non sono niente. Tu come fai a dire di amarlo e poi vivere la tua storia parallela cosi lucidamente? Scusami se sono invadente...ma è quello che non riesco proprio a capire del tradimento!


Ma tu sei una fedele.
Tu credevi nella fedeltà.
Tu probabilmente non hai mai tradito.
Io non ho mai creduto nella fedeltà.
Non sono mai stata fedele e non l'ho mai pretesa.
Semplicemente per me, la coppia e l'amore sono slegati dalla fedeltà fisica.
E sottolineo fisica.

Io ho patito il tradimento di Mattia perchè lui si era innamorato dell'altra ma ho superato uguale.
Perchè essendo traditrice ho capito i suoi percorsi.

Circe...non potrai capire un traditore se non lo diventi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io stimo moltissimo Mattia


pensi che non si comporterebbe da uomo e hai la consapevolezza che predica bene agendo diversamente , sono basi mobili su cui poter appoggiare fiducia.
e parlo di fiducia nel vivere il rapporto, lasciamo stare la fedeltà;la sensazione   che sia in grado di supportarti nei momenti nei quali tu abbia veramente  bisogno di lui


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Verissimo il neretto...ma mi chiedo quante saranno le coppie in grado di affrontare un discorso simile al vostro? Io credo una minoranza, comunque complimenti per la sincerità estrema.


Embè mio caro...
Quando i giochi si fanno pesanti...
Il trucco sta nel non voler essere a tutti i costi la famigerata Coppia eh?
E inventarsi rapporti molto accomodanti per entrambi

Il trucco sta nel superare schemi di comportamento e di pensiero oramai obsoleti per i due membri della coppia no?

Ma capisci...
Io non prendo per il culo mia moglie...
Sai perchè?

Perchè la amo? no
Perchè non si fa? no
Perchè non è corretto? no
Per rispetto? no

Sai perchè?

Te lo dico sottovoce....

Perchè non mi conviene...
Non è una persona che posso scrollarmi di dosso come una comune beghina stronza eh?

Quella donna...
L'ho sposata.
Nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *pensi che non si comporterebbe da uomo e hai la consapevolezza che predica bene agendo diversamente *, sono basi mobili su cui poter appoggiare fiducia.
> e parlo di fiducia nel vivere il rapporto, lasciamo stare la fedeltà;la sensazione   che sia in grado di supportarti nei momenti nei quali tu abbia veramente  bisogno di lui



Il neretto.
Perchè io so bene chi ho vicino.
Le sue debolezze e le sue forze.
E le sue forze, per me, superano le debolezze. Magari per un altra donna sarebbero intollerabili.

Mattia ha 10 anni meno di me e questo vuol dire tanto in maturità.
Io ero già donna a 18 anni.
Lui ha cominciato a diventare uomo dopo il tradimento.
E infatti è cambiato dal giorno alla notte.

Vediamo se continuerà a crescere.
Nel frattempo prendo il pacchetto completo.
Che amo a prescindere dai "difetti"
Nella coppia c'è sempre chi tira il carretto più forte.
E sono io quella.
E mi sta bene.

Se poi mi stupisce...meglio.
Vuol dire che l'ho cresciuto bene.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto.
> Perchè io so bene chi ho vicino.
> Le sue debolezze e le sue forze.
> E le sue forze, per me, superano le debolezze. Magari per un altra donna sarebbero intollerabili.
> ...


qui mi fermo perché è una visione lecitamente diversa dalla mia , anzi opposta.
mi piace l'uomo capobranco. che poi il carretto lo tiriamo i due ; ma è il maschio è lui .con un uomo diverso forse sarei stata anch'io un'infedele


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui mi fermo perché è una visione lecitamente diversa dalla mia , anzi opposta.
> mi piace l'uomo capobranco. che poi il carretto lo tiriamo i due ; ma è il maschio è lui .con un uomo diverso forse sarei stata anch'io un'infedele


Sono una femmina alfa (termine coniato da Mattia. Non mi sento una femmina Alfa. Ho le mie debolezze dichiarate come tutti) e non amo i capi branco.
Ho avuto qualche Uomo Uomo ma...tradito uguale. Anzi...sono quasi certa che se Mattia non mi avesse tradita probabilmente non avrei tradito nemmeno io.
Forse. Non so.
Ma non  tradisco in base a chi ho vicino.
Tradisco e basta.
E preferisco uomini dolci che sopperiscano al mio raggelante pragmatismo mentale.
Che mi prendano in giro se io davanti ad un tramonto dico "Che minchiata, ma perchè cazzo stiamo qui a guardarlo? E che palle!"

Mattia non è un debole. E' solo..giovane. E con un educazione anni luce diversa dalla mia, tanto che nessuno ai tempi avrebbe scommesso 1 centesimo sulla durata della nostra storia.

E invece...

Non so spiegarmi meglio.
Spero tu abbia capito.
Capito che.
Ad oggi, Mattia, è un uomo che mi completa.
Con le sue mancanze e le sue presenze.


----------



## ballerino (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una fedele.
> Tu credevi nella fedeltà.
> Tu probabilmente non hai mai tradito.
> Io non ho mai creduto nella fedeltà.
> ...


per capire un traditore bisogna diventarlo..
sembra che tu lo sia diventato per capirlo
una cura terapeutica per superare il proprio?
ti ha fatto capire anche come superare i sensi di colpa ?
un traditore non li vive?
il cervello del traditore li elimina?

io ho i sensi di colpa anche il giorno dopo di un rapporto 
occasionale non vincolato dai tradimenti.. 
per il vuoto che lascia una notte di sesso fine a se stessa
li supero bene, pensando che in fondo da persone libere si possa
fare,  non ci sia niente di male..
nonostante tutto li ho sempre,  forse in forma più leggera 
ma non è una regola, non credo si possano creare automatismi
di rimozione.

Ho un amico  
un pluritraditore, tradisce in ogni occasione
se non gli  si creano se le cerca,
Ma so il perchè, nel suo caso è stato tradito
dalla sua ragazza che amava follemente,
non l 'ha perdonata si sono lasciati.
soffrendo tantissimo per questa storia,
lo ha cambiato è diventato traditore,
non crede più alla fedeltà!
i tradimenti per lui sono terapeutici
li vive per non pensare come un ubriaco 
annega i problemi nell 'alcol.


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono una femmina alfa (termine coniato da Mattia. Non mi sento una femmina Alfa. Ho le mie debolezze dichiarate come tutti) e non amo i capi branco.
> Ho avuto qualche Uomo Uomo ma...tradito uguale. Anzi...sono quasi certa che se Mattia non mi avesse tradita probabilmente non avrei tradito nemmeno io.
> Forse. Non so.
> Ma non  tradisco in base a chi ho vicino.
> ...


Dai tuoi discorsi appari una infedele patentata, ma non mi sembri cosi. Con l'attuale hai tradito, sembra, perchè lui per primo ha spezzato un determinato equilibrio.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Maggio 2012)

*ciao*

credo di aver fatto sesso con chiunque, o quasi, mi capitasse a tiro, in un certo periodo della mia vita, convinta che ci fosse sempre un sentimento di mezzo...e invece nel 90% dei casi era un calesse....e quindi mi sono presentata...c'è un'etica nel tradimento e prevede un paio di regoline semplici semplici: 1) nel letto dove ti scopi il compagno/la compagna ufficiale ....MAI; 2) il compagno/compagna dell'amica/o è INTOCCABILE....non esiste proprio...


Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono una femmina alfa (termine coniato da Mattia. Non mi sento una femmina Alfa. Ho le mie debolezze dichiarate come tutti) e non amo i capi branco.
> Ho avuto qualche Uomo Uomo ma...tradito uguale. Anzi...sono quasi certa che se Mattia non mi avesse tradita probabilmente non avrei tradito nemmeno io.
> Forse. Non so.
> *Ma non tradisco in base a chi ho vicino.
> ...


ma non è vero che tradisci e basta; lo fai perché avrai i tuoi motivi.
avviene in base a chi hai vicino, a come stai in quel momento  etc.
quello che volevo dire  per me è che ho trovato il tipo giusto per me , quello che riesce a farmi sentire  donna quanto lui è uomo.
e gli altri di fronte a lui sarebbero tutti surrogati.
ora vado , altrimenti mi trascina per il ciuffo con la clava:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Dai tuoi discorsi appari una infedele patentata, ma non mi sembri cosi. Con l'attuale hai tradito, sembra, perchè lui per primo ha spezzato un determinato equilibrio.


Si. Sono stata un infedele mpatentata ma l'ho sempre detto ai miei fidanzati.
Hanno sempre avuto ben chiaro chi era Tebe, quindi liberi di decidere se stare con me o no.

Mattia era un fedele, che mi aveva chiesto di esserlo a mia volta.
Ci ho provato. E ci sono riuscita.
A fatica. Senza capire bene perchè fosse così importante per lui la fedeltà ma visto che la proclamava con una forza pazzesca ho detto.
Va bene Mattia. Non ti tradisco. Perchè mi dici che ti spezzerebbe il cuore. Che non supereresti. Che sarebbe devastante. La morte proprio.
Non capisco perchè il tradimento per me non è un dramma ma va bene.

Ha tradito lui.

E le dinamiche sono cambiate.
E l'ho dichiarato.
E pensa che io lo sto tradendo ora, a distanza di 3 anni dal suo tradimento.
Non per vendetta. Ma perchè  se nemmeno un fedele riesce ad essere fedele...chi sono io per esserlo visto che non ci credo?


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero che tradisci e basta; lo fai perché avrai i tuoi motivi.
> avviene in base a chi hai vicino, a come stai in quel momento  etc.
> quello che volevo dire  per me è che ho trovato il tipo giusto per me , quello che riesce a farmi sentire  donna quanto lui è uomo.
> e gli altri di fronte a lui sarebbero tutti surrogati.
> ora vado , altrimenti mi trascina per il ciuffo con la clava:mrgreen:


Vuoi sapere tu meglio di me perchè scambio fluidi?
Ok.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> per capire un traditore bisogna diventarlo..
> sembra che tu lo sia diventato per capirlo
> una cura terapeutica per superare il proprio?
> ti ha fatto capire anche come superare i sensi di colpa ?
> ...


No Ballerino...io ho sempre tradito proprio.
Non sono diventata infedele.
Ci sono nata.
Poi sono stata fedele per sette anni...ma...non ha funzionato.
Io non so come vivano gli altri i sensi di colpa, io per ora non ne ho.
Non faccio mancare nulla al mio uomo.
E ci sono quando ha bisogno.

Io tradisco non per mancanze nella coppia, tradisco perchè sono così.
Non ho mai e ripeto mai tradito per mancanze nella coppia.


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ha tradito lui.


Mah....ti ha confermato che in questo ambito una condotta razionale, come la tua, è la scelta più appropriata. Per entrambi.

Per dichiararsi fedeli bisognerebbe esserlo prima di tutto con se stessi. E' per questo che tu con lui sei riuscita ad esserlo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere tu meglio di me perchè *scambio fluidi?
> *Ok.


vuoi fare la cattiva ragazza a tutti i costi ;sai bene che non è mai solo uno scambio di fluidi


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vuoi fare la cattiva ragazza a tutti i costi ;sai bene che non è mai solo uno scambio di fluidi


ok.
Anche tu psicologa della mutua?
Siamo in tante allora...
Hai ragione.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Maggio 2012)

*lino detto nello*

è vero me ne son pentito amaramente di tutto,ma non mi potete giudicare in questo modo,alcuni di voi per piu' volte mi hanno chiamato merda,e non va bene...io mi sono sfogato qui,proprio perche è un portale dell'infedelta,altrimenti per confessarmi sarei andato in chiesa....!!!!!!!!!!
poi vorrei rispondere a qualcuno di voi
io sono sposato dunque quando si chattava con questa ragazza io ero all'oscuro del suo fidanzamento !!!
Sono venuto a conoscenza di tutto cio' dopo 3 mesi che ci si sentiva per chat e mess, e vi dico inoltre che questa ragazza studiava su'al nord, loro si vedevano solo quando lei scendeva ...ecco perche io non ne sapevo nientee,e non li' ho mai visti insieme,dopodiche fra loro c'era un distacco...quando ritornarono insieme non ci siam piu sentiti infatti fu' lei ad allontanarmi....
il tutto è incominciato con alti e bassi che ci siam creati dopo un'incontro del tutto casuale.
ora credo di aver detto tutto....
cmq o capito la lezione data da tutti voi.... e seguiro il vostro consiglio...chiudero' una volta per tutte questa storia agognata


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

Sai cosa è il peggio? Che lei succhi il cazzo a te che sei il suo migliore amico, pensa quanti uccelli ha succhiato col culo!


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai cosa è il peggio? Che lei succhi il cazzo a te che sei il suo migliore amico, pensa quanti uccelli ha succhiato col culo!


Danieleeee...suuuu non dire così!! >.<


Non Registrato ha detto:


> è vero me ne son pentito amaramente di tutto,ma non mi potete giudicare in questo modo,alcuni di voi per piu' volte mi hanno chiamato merda,e non va bene...io mi sono sfogato qui,proprio perche è un portale dell'infedelta,altrimenti per confessarmi sarei andato in chiesa....!!!!!!!!!!
> poi vorrei rispondere a qualcuno di voi
> io sono sposato dunque quando si chattava con questa ragazza io ero all'oscuro del suo fidanzamento !!!
> Sono venuto a conoscenza di tutto cio' dopo 3 mesi che ci si sentiva per chat e mess, e vi dico inoltre che questa ragazza studiava su'al nord, loro si vedevano solo quando lei scendeva ...ecco perche io non ne sapevo nientee,e non li' ho mai visti insieme,dopodiche fra loro c'era un distacco...quando ritornarono insieme non ci siam piu sentiti infatti fu' lei ad allontanarmi....
> ...


Sembra che tu ci stia facendo un favore...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è vero me ne son pentito amaramente di tutto,ma non mi potete giudicare in questo modo,alcuni di voi per piu' volte mi hanno chiamato merda,e non va bene...io mi sono sfogato qui,proprio perche è un portale dell'infedelta,altrimenti per confessarmi sarei andato in chiesa....!!!!!!!!!!
> poi vorrei rispondere a qualcuno di voi
> *io sono sposato dunque quando si chattava con questa ragazza io ero all'oscuro del suo fidanzamento !!!*
> Sono venuto a conoscenza di tutto cio' dopo 3 mesi che ci si sentiva per chat e mess, e vi dico inoltre che questa ragazza studiava su'al nord, loro si vedevano solo quando lei scendeva ...ecco perche io non ne sapevo nientee,e non li' ho mai visti insieme,dopodiche fra loro c'era un distacco...quando ritornarono insieme non ci siam piu sentiti infatti fu' lei ad allontanarmi....
> ...



e lei non te l'ha detto subito?

in questo caso daniele ha ragione al 100%


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

Quella donzelletta pur sapendo di tradire il suo fidanzato con il suo migliore amico lo ha fatto, deve essere una depravata di prima categoria se per godere come una vacca deve andare a fare cose del genere, non pensi? E tu te la scopi questa vacca da monta? Cazzo, adesso scopari e se vuoi un poco di bene a quel incolpevole del tuo migliore amico, consiglia lei di lasciarlo, perchè in questa storia l'unico incolpevole e l'unica persona bella è quella che voi prendete per il sederino.


----------



## Ballerino (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Ballerino...io ho sempre tradito proprio.
> Non sono diventata infedele.
> Ci sono nata.
> Poi sono stata fedele per sette anni...ma...non ha funzionato.
> ...


Si ma come la vivi?
come fai a viverla cone se non fosse accaduto niente?

Al proposito ti vorrei raccontare una storia che mi è successa l 'estate scorsa,
un mercoledì sera non  lavorando
esco con degli amici. andiamo ad una festa in uno chalet lungomare
che si trasformano nei mesi estivi in piccole discoteche.
Come al solito prendiamo un tavolo e come al solito arrivano
tantissime ragazze per vari motivi tra cui anche quello solo di scroccare 
qualche drink, arrivano tre ragazze due non le conoscevo mentre 
una l 'avevo vista di sfuggita qualche mese prima
sfilare come modella nel mezzo di una serata nel quale lavoravo,
Si avvicina e con una battuta  " lavori questa sera ?" 
con aria perplessa gli rispondo  "no questa sera no"
lei "dai non rimanere male  non ci conosciamo ma ti ho visto quella sera che sfilavo"
sorrido facendo capire che sapevo di cosa parlasse 
ci presentiamo soliti convenevoli, poi lei inizia a farmi un discorso 
su come viveva e come  la pensava paradossalmente si rispecchiava a me,
(dal solito ingenuone che sono non ebbi la malizia di capire, che  non era
un incontro causale, ne sapeva anche troppo)
Ad un certo punto con faccia quasi scocciata dalla musica
mi dice se andiamo più lontano, non riesce ne a parlare ne a sentire,
andiamo in spiaggia ci sediamo su un lettino e ricomincia a parlarmi
guardandomi negli occhi molto vicino troppo vicino..
e ne esce un bacio che poi va a finire in sesso,
finiamo ci ricomponiamo e torniamo su verso la festa
mentre torniamo verso il tavolo incontra un ragazzo
me lo presenta è il suo fidanzato (sto per sentirmi male)
e ci sediamo al tavolo tutti e tre,
lei inizia una litigata con lui sul perchè lui fosse li (incredibile)
dicendogli "non voglio che mi controlli! sei una persona malata di gelosia"
lui che si scusava dicendo "guarda i miei amici sono voluti venire qui"
facevo finta di niente ma ero già parecchio basito fino ad arrivare 
alla nausea totale, quando in fase riappacificazione lei se ne esce
con una frase " ma ancora non hai capito che amo solo te e non ti tradirei 
mai" dandogli un bacio passionale,
mi sono allontanato subito, cercando di distrarmi con gli amici per non vomitare
ma niente non ce la facevo a stare li, vederla e pensarci mi dava il voltastomaco
sono dovuto andare a casa.

Ecco perchè non tradisco, non riuscirei più a ribaciare la mia compagna
dopo averla tradità e tantomeno a farci sesso nemmeno imbottito di viagra penso.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino ha detto:


> Si ma come la vivi?
> come fai a viverla cone se non fosse accaduto niente?
> 
> Al proposito ti vorrei raccontare una storia che mi è successa l 'estate scorsa,
> ...


La storia che hai raccontato è...raccapricciante.
A parte un paio di volte, non ho mai tradito con qualcuno che conoscesse anche la persona con cui stavo ma soprattutto non mi sono mai sognata di dare del geloso paranoico ad un mio fidanzato o di negare che comunque non avrei tradito.
Anche io al posto tuo mi sarei sentita male.
Ma davvero male.

Probabilmente non lo capirai, e non perchè sei cretino, anzi, ma perchè non sei un traditore ma ci sono "leggi" non scritte di comportamento che dovrebbero valere per tutti.
Le mie sono:
Non in casa.
Non con persone della stessa cerchia di amici e partner di amici
Non con i fratelli del compagno o parenti vari.

Credo di essere una traditrice pura, nel senso che tradisco come ho già detto, per ormone e non per sentimento o mancanze.
Il tradimento per mancanze nella coppia, forse è più accettabile a livello morale, ma per me è peggio. Molto peggio.
E' qualcosa di grave che può fare scattare i sensi di colpa e posso capirlo.

Personalmente vivo come se dopo non fosse successo niente in questo momento con il mio Manager perchè in effetti non succede niente se non un piacevole scambio di fluidi (anche se minerva, da psicologa qual'è dice che non è vero. Ma sai. Lei è fedele e capisce tutto dei non fedeli)
Da parte mia..non c'è la passione del cuore. E' piacevole stare con lui. Sto bene. Ho voglia di passare quelle quattro ore in motel. Di giocare con lui nella doccia. Di ascoltarlo pure.
Ma quando mi faccio la doccia e torno a casa.
Torno a casa.
E Manager non è nella mia testa.
Ergo.
Non sento di tradire.

Le rare volte che invece la cosa era più emotiva...si.
E' stata dura. 
Ma ho lasciato subito i miei fidanzati ufficiali.
Perchè stare con un uomo e pensare ad un altro non è roba che fa per me.


----------



## ballerino (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia che hai raccontato è...raccapricciante.
> A parte un paio di volte, non ho mai tradito con qualcuno che conoscesse anche la persona con cui stavo ma soprattutto non mi sono mai sognata di dare del geloso paranoico ad un mio fidanzato o di negare che comunque non avrei tradito.
> Anche io al posto tuo mi sarei sentita male.
> Ma davvero male.
> ...


non conoscevo ne lei ne le sue amiche e tantomeno
il suo fidanzato,
mi aveva imbambolato con i suoi discorsi preparati ad arte,
sicuramente era stato premeditato si era informata bene.
cmq questa cosa mi aveva così schifato che sono stato dei mesi prima di
approcciarmi di nuovo con una ragazza.
mentre per lei sicuramente sono stato come mangiare un gelato..


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non conoscevo ne lei ne le sue amiche e tantomeno
> il suo fidanzato,
> mi aveva imbambolato con i suoi discorsi preparati ad arte,
> sicuramente era stato premeditato si era informata bene.
> ...


E' brutto sentirsi usati.
Ci può anche stare, ma bisogna essere in due per deciderlo, no?
Lei è, era, una traditrice...leggera come si suol dire.

Tradire non è mai come mangiare un gelato e capisco lo schifo che ti ha assalito.

L'hai più rivista?


----------



## ballerino (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' brutto sentirsi usati.
> Ci può anche stare, ma bisogna essere in due per deciderlo, no?
> Lei è, era, una traditrice...leggera come si suol dire.
> 
> ...


prima di quella sera l 'avevo vista una volta sola
dopo spesso, viene dove lavoro anche adesso figurati
prova a parlarmi ma io la evito sempre,
obbiettivamente è bellissima da lasciare senza fiato
ma nonostante ciò la vedo come qualcosa di schifoso.

pensa che la settimana dopo quella sera 
mi incontrò, mi disse di essersi innamorata (ti rendi conto)
gli risposi guarda fuori magari ci sono anche asini che volano.. 
e me ne andai.


----------



## Circe (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una fedele.
> Tu credevi nella fedeltà.
> Tu probabilmente non hai mai tradito.
> 
> Circe...non potrai capire un traditore se non lo diventi.


Si sono stata una fedele....ma ora che mi importa più di esserlo.....a volte vorrei incontrare un altro uomo e cadere come un pesciolino nella sua rete, non perché voglio vendicarmi, ma perché voglio capire quello che si prova...sono troppo delusa, devo trovare un modo per riprendermi!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si sono stata una fedele....ma ora che mi importa più di esserlo.....a volte vorrei incontrare un altro uomo e cadere come un pesciolino nella sua rete, non perché voglio vendicarmi, ma perché voglio capire quello che si prova...sono troppo delusa, devo trovare un modo per riprendermi!!!!!


Ti istruisco io mia cara!!!!!

Ho visto che sei passata sul mio blog, quindi...sai già cosa potrei "insegnarti":mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> prima di quella sera l 'avevo vista una volta sola
> dopo spesso, viene dove lavoro anche adesso figurati
> prova a parlarmi ma io la evito sempre,
> obbiettivamente è bellissima da lasciare senza fiato
> ...


Sul neretto...credo che pure io avrei un senso di quasi schifo...

Ma...in questo momento della tua vita..non c'è nessuna che ti stuzzica il sentimento?


----------



## Circe (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti istruisco io mia cara!!!!!
> 
> Ho visto che sei passata sul mio blog, quindi...sai già cosa potrei "insegnarti":mrgreen:


Purtroppo ho poco tempox collegarmi e conoscervi....del tuo blog ho letto la storia di tua nonna, e da quella ho cambiato idea su di te. Mi sono immedesimata in lei....e credimi mi ha toccato il cuore.....io ho dedicato la mia vita a lui.,,,lo credevo un dio. Ma ora lo vedo come un mostro...freddo e insensibile ai miei dubbi. Lui sta facendo di tutto x convincermi che l'altra era solo molto brava con il suo gingillo e lo rendeva felice senza tanti preamboli....ma ho certi momenti di merda...scusate ma rende il concetto solo quella parola....


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho poco tempox collegarmi e conoscervi....del tuo blog ho letto la storia di tua nonna, e da quella ho cambiato idea su di te. Mi sono immedesimata in lei....e credimi mi ha toccato il cuore.....io ho dedicato la mia vita a lui.,,,lo credevo un dio. Ma ora lo vedo come un mostro...freddo e insensibile ai miei dubbi. Lui sta facendo di tutto x convincermi che l'altra era solo molto brava con il suo gingillo e lo rendeva felice senza tanti preamboli....ma ho certi momenti di merda...scusate ma rende il concetto solo quella parola....


Ti capisco.
Sono una diversamente fedele tornata ad esserlo da poco, ma anche io quando il mio attuale compagno mi ha tradita (per primo) ho avuto dubbi e quant'altro. Merda compresa.

Ma ti posso dire con sicurezza che se lui sta facendo di tutto per convincerti che l'altra era solo brava con il gingillo...Credici.
I momenti di merda  ci sono ma ti assicuro che nella testa di noi traditori non c'è nemmeno un ventesimo di quello che voi fedeli immaginate.
Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo, davvero.
Credimi. Io lo so come funziona la nostra testa di traditori.
Voi non lo sapete e ci mettete dentro tutta una serie di "cose in rosa" che quasi mai è così...

Giusto per curiosità...

Cosa pensavi di me prima della nonna?
Poi ti dico perchè...


----------



## Buscopann (5 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non chiedetemi perche lo faccio,mi sento sporco e non lo nego ma ogni volta che guardo lei in faccia non riesco a chiudere tutto.
> io sono sposato e con un figlio da ben 11 anni, il tutto è incominciato per puro gioco su fb,e dico la verità non ne sapevo niente che fosse la ragazza del mio amico,per uno scambio di giochi e ruoli,ci troviamo a condividere la stessa passione nell'ambito lavorativo,cosi da una chiacchierata ad un'altra ci frequentiamo per degli scambi di opinioni sul lavoro.
> che dire...si sapeva che si andava a finire in un letto...
> ed ora non so come fare...guardo il mio amico in faccia e mi vergogno...di esserlo !
> ...


Un tradimento al quadrato :carneval:
Ma alla fine non sei nè meglio, nè peggio di chiunque tradisca il proprio partner con uno/a sconosciuto/a solo per diletto.
E' complicato smettere di fumare. Ci vuole tanta forza di volontà. Lei è la tuo "bionda" quotidiana...Quella che ti gusti sopo il caffè..O dopo una bella cena. Non c'è modo di uscirne se non ti armi di tanta forza di volontà. Più passano i giorni e più non ne sentirai il bisogno (a parte le prime settimane che saranno davvero difficili).
Mi raccomando. Butta il pacchetto..Se lo tieni nel cassetto della scrivania prima o poi ci ricaschi

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> *Sono una diversamente fedele *tornata ad esserlo da poco, ma anche io quando il mio attuale compagno mi ha tradita (per primo) ho avuto dubbi e quant'altro. Merda compresa.
> 
> Ma ti posso dire con sicurezza che se lui sta facendo di tutto per convincerti che l'altra era solo brava con il gingillo...Credici.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello scrivi. C'è solo una cosa che fa crollare tutto il tuo ragionamento ed è la domada che mi gira nella testa..Perché una persona come te non ha mai cercato un partner che la pensi e viva come te?

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello scrivi. C'è solo una cosa che fa crollare tutto il tuo ragionamento ed è la domada che mi gira nella testa..Perché una persona come te non ha mai cercato un partner che la pensi e viva come te?
> 
> Buscopann


Non lo so perchè mi sono sempre innamorata di persone fedeli...il cuore sceglie, non la testa.
E ho la..fortuna? Sfortuna? di far innamorare di me i fedeli bravi ragazzi e..anche io mi innamoro però.
Che dirti...sono alchimie strane...
Gli uomini che la pensano come me non mi hanno mai fatto scattare nulla.

Non ho una risposta...se non che il fascino del bravo e della cattiva nel mio caso si incontrano e amalgamano.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè mi sono sempre innamorata di persone fedeli...il cuore sceglie, non la testa.
> E ho la..fortuna? Sfortuna? di far innamorare di me i fedeli bravi ragazzi e..anche io mi innamoro però.
> Che dirti...sono alchimie strane...
> Gli uomini che la pensano come me non mi hanno mai fatto scattare nulla.
> ...


Io la risposta ce l'ho. Semplicemente non gli hai mai detto chi sei. E probabilmente la cosa ti fa anche comodo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io la risposta ce l'ho. Semplicemente non gli hai mai detto chi sei. E probabilmente la cosa ti fa anche comodo.
> 
> Buscopann



Ops. Deja vu.
Tebe risponde tranquillamente da sola, ma leggendo ho avuto un deja vu in cui rispondevo anche io e tutti e due mi mandavate a cagare e voglio vedere se continua così 

Tebe ha sempre avvertito i suoi fidanzati del fatto di non essere fedele...


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io la risposta ce l'ho. Semplicemente non gli hai mai detto chi sei. E probabilmente la cosa ti fa anche comodo.
> 
> Buscopann


Sbagliato totalmente.
Ho sempre detto a tutti che non sono fedele.
E ogni mio fidanzato ha sempre saputo esattamente chi ero e come la pensavo.
E ha potuto scegliere se stare con me o no.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ops. Deja vu.
> Tebe risponde tranquillamente da sola, ma leggendo ho avuto un deja vu in cui rispondevo *anche io e tutti e due mi mandavate a cagare e voglio vedere se continua cos*ì
> 
> Tebe ha sempre avvertito i suoi fidanzati del fatto di non essere fedele...


Sai che non me lo ricordo?
Ma io poi non mando a cagare nessuno!!
Te poi?
Flap flap!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagliato totalmente.
> Ho sempre detto a tutti che non sono fedele.
> E ogni mio fidanzato ha sempre saputo esattamente chi ero e come la pensavo.
> E ha potuto scegliere se stare con me o no.


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai che non me lo ricordo?
> Ma io poi non mando a cagare nessuno!!
> Te poi?
> Flap flap!!!



Flap flap a te cara! 

Vado a farmi uno spritz!

(ma infatti sai come sono i deja vu no? quelle impressioni di qualcosa di già avvenuto, non ricordi)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè mi sono sempre innamorata di persone fedeli...*il cuore sceglie, non la testa*.
> E ho la..fortuna? Sfortuna? di far innamorare di me i fedeli bravi ragazzi e..anche io mi innamoro però.
> Che dirti...sono alchimie strane...
> Gli uomini che la pensano come me non mi hanno mai fatto scattare nulla.
> ...



nemmeno uno dei due

la pelle


----------



## Buscopann (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagliato totalmente.
> Ho sempre detto a tutti che non sono fedele.
> E ogni mio fidanzato ha sempre saputo esattamente chi ero e come la pensavo.
> E ha potuto scegliere se stare con me o no.


Allora ritiro quello che ho scritto. Hai ragione in toto

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nemmeno uno dei due
> 
> la pelle


Mamma mia Chiara...ricordo un innamoramento di pelle.
Caxxo.
Che disastro globale e galattico!!!

Diciamo pelle e cuore!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mamma mia Chiara...ricordo un innamoramento di pelle.
> Caxxo.
> Che disastro globale e galattico!!!
> 
> Diciamo pelle e cuore!!!



Sì, a un certo punto il cuore subentra, per fortuna


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, a un certo punto il cuore subentra, *per fortuna*


Infatti...l'innamoramento di pelle, almeno per me, è devastante.
Assolutamente incontrollabile.
Un bagno di sangue.
Un disastro nucleare.
Uno tsunami.
Un vulcano che esplode e sotterra tutto come a Pompei.
Un...





Si è capito che è stato per me un innamoramento devastante?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...l'innamoramento di pelle, almeno per me, è devastante.
> Assolutamente incontrollabile.
> Un bagno di sangue.
> Un disastro nucleare.
> ...



Sì 

è quello che si desidera di più, ma che ti auguri non ti capiti mai.....dopo il matrimonio


----------



## ballerino (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto...credo che pure io avrei un senso di quasi schifo...
> 
> Ma...in questo momento della tua vita..non c'è nessuna che ti stuzzica il sentimento?


l 'ultima ragazza che sono stato, mi ha lasciato il segno..  lei  mi chiede ancora di tornare insieme,
ma rivivo sempre i suoi momenti di paranoie e non ce la faccio proprio,
ho fatto anche la prova di ridargli il numero per sentirci un pò, 
macchè ha ricominciato subito a torturarmi pur non uscendo insieme,
ho dovuto cambiare numero di nuovo.
E una  pazza quando gli entra il demone della gelosia non ragiona più!
mi ha fatto delle piazzate in giro da venire i brividi.


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> l 'ultima ragazza che sono stato, mi ha lasciato il segno..  lei  mi chiede ancora di tornare insieme,
> ma rivivo sempre i suoi momenti di paranoie e non ce la faccio proprio,
> ho fatto anche la prova di ridargli il numero per sentirci un pò,
> macchè ha ricominciato subito a torturarmi pur non uscendo insieme,
> ...


Con una così paranoica hai fatto bene ad allontanarti!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè mi sono sempre innamorata di persone fedeli...il cuore sceglie, non la testa.
> E ho la..fortuna? Sfortuna? di far innamorare di me i fedeli bravi ragazzi e..anche io mi innamoro però.
> Che dirti...sono alchimie strane...
> Gli uomini che la pensano come me non mi hanno mai fatto scattare nulla.
> ...


Ti innamori di persone fedeli perché hai bisogno di sicurezza. Non ci si innamora per caso. E non si tradisce per caso.
E' che a volte te la racconti un po' troppo.... a te e agli altri. Ma soprattutto a te, se sei convinta veramente di tutto quello che scrivi. Ma a volte e' meglio così.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti innamori di persone fedeli perché hai bisogno di sicurezza. Non ci si innamora per caso. E non si tradisce per caso.
> E' che a volte te la racconti un po' troppo.... a te e agli altri. Ma soprattutto a te, se sei convinta veramente di tutto quello che scrivi. Ma a volte e' meglio così.


Ok.
Ma almeno io scrivo mettendomi in gioco.
Tu non hai messo nemmeno una firma falsa.
Comodo.
E da persone sicure certamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma almeno io scrivo mettendomi in gioco.
> Tu non hai messo nemmeno una firma falsa.
> Comodo.
> E da persone sicure certamente.


Più che metterti in gioco sembra che tu abbia creato un bel personaggio.

K.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti innamori di persone fedeli *perché hai bisogno di sicurezza*. Non ci si innamora per caso. E non si tradisce per caso.
> E' che a volte te la racconti un po' troppo.... a te e agli altri. Ma soprattutto a te, se sei convinta veramente di tutto quello che scrivi. Ma a volte e' meglio così.



Bè, direi che dà più sicurezza Tebe... almeno con lei sai cosa ti aspetta :mrgreen: mentre certi fedeli hanno la sorpresa :mrgreen:


----------



## Circe (6 Maggio 2012)

Giusto per curiosità...

Cosa pensavi di me prima della nonna?
Poi ti dico perchè...[/QUOTE]

Pensavo che fossi una spietata egoista....poi ho capito che eri cresciuta disillusa, non credendo mai nel NOI in un rapporto....e la conseguenza è che soddisfi l'IO. Non sai quanto vorrei essere fredda come te quando punti un uomo, te lo porti a letto e torni da tuo marito come se niente fosse. È quello che mio marito ha fatto a me. Vorrei provare una simile sensazione....ma x come sono fatta io....vivrei sentendomi perennemente in colpa. E mi auto distruggerei. Chissà poi se nel futuro cambierò....perché lo volevi sapere?


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Più che metterti in gioco sembra che tu abbia creato un bel personaggio.
> 
> K.


Può essere tutto, hai ragione.
Però...
Disturbo il forum?
Sono maleducata?
Dico puttanate a prescindere?
Insulto i fedeli e faccio combutta con i traditori?

La domanda è.
Avrebbe importanza se io fossi un "personaggio?"


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Giusto per curiosità...
> 
> Cosa pensavi di me prima della nonna?
> Poi ti dico perchè...


Pensavo che fossi una spietata egoista....poi ho capito che eri cresciuta disillusa, non credendo mai nel NOI in un rapporto....e la conseguenza è che soddisfi l'IO. Non sai quanto vorrei essere fredda come te quando punti un uomo, te lo porti a letto e torni da tuo marito come se niente fosse. È quello che mio marito ha fatto a me. Vorrei provare una simile sensazione....ma x come sono fatta io....vivrei sentendomi perennemente in colpa. E mi auto distruggerei. Chissà poi se nel futuro cambierò....perché lo volevi sapere?[/QUOTE]

perchè avevo immaginato ti avessi dato una cattiva impressione e poi da un commento che hai fatto ho pensato di non avere capito molto.
Poi ti ho vista sul blog e...
Non mi curo moltissimo devo ammettere del giudizio degli altri, è una di quelle cose che ho imparato presto, però quando si tratta di fedeli che hanno ancora la ferita aperta sto più attenta in qualche modo.
Non faccio sempre filtro ma ricordo quanto sono stata male io e...il dolore è sempre dolore.

Anche le diversamente fedeli hanno un cuore (non tutte. Zoccola aveva un vibratore a pile)

p.s. Spietata egoista no. Tutto ma spietata egoista no. Mamma mia...terribile...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia che hai raccontato è...raccapricciante.
> Probabilmente non lo capirai, e non perchè sei cretino, anzi, ma perchè non sei un traditore ma ci sono "leggi" non scritte di comportamento che dovrebbero valere per tutti.
> Le mie sono:
> *Non in casa.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere tutto, hai ragione.
> Però...
> Disturbo il forum?
> Sono maleducata?
> ...


Sia chiaro Tebe non ce l'ho con te, mi sei anche simpatica.

Sono molti i personaggi qui dentro. 
L'importanza di essere o meno un personaggio sta in chi legge e pensa che tu o altri siate reali. E si chiede come si fa a essere così. Come si fa a lasciare da parte l'emotività, i sentimenti... come si fa ad "uscire" da certe situazioni così facilmente. Non capendo invece che dietro c'è sempre un percorso più o meno lungo. E che quello che provano loro l'hanno provato anche gli altri.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sia chiaro Tebe non ce l'ho con te, mi sei anche simpatica.
> 
> Sono molti i personaggi qui dentro.
> L'importanza di essere o meno un personaggio sta in chi legge e pensa che tu o altri siate reali. E si chiede come si fa a essere così. Come si fa a lasciare da parte l'emotività, i sentimenti... come si fa ad "uscire" da certe situazioni così facilmente. Non capendo invece che dietro c'è sempre un percorso più o meno lungo. E che quello che provano loro l'hanno provato anche gli altri.



sicuramente ci saranno molti personaggi + o meno come nella vita reale,
per quanto uno voglia o sia bravo a nascondersi creandosi una maschera.
Prima o poi  tra le righe si scorgerà sicuramente la sua vera personalità...
quando si da un opinione contrastante con il proprio pensiero 
scrivendoli nei post, ce se ne accorge ti assicuro
c'è solo da leggere bene.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sicuramente ci saranno molti personaggi + o meno come nella vita reale,
> per quanto uno voglia o sia bravo a nascondersi creandosi una maschera.
> Prima o poi  tra le righe si scorgerà sicuramente la sua vera personalità...
> quando si da un opinione contrastante con il proprio pensiero
> ...



Concordo!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sia chiaro Tebe non ce l'ho con te, mi sei anche simpatica.
> 
> Sono molti i personaggi qui dentro.
> L'importanza di essere o meno un personaggio sta in chi legge e pensa che tu o altri siate reali. E si chiede come si fa a essere così. Come si fa a lasciare da parte l'emotività, i sentimenti... come si fa ad "uscire" da certe situazioni così facilmente. Non capendo invece che dietro c'è sempre un percorso più o meno lungo. E che quello che provano loro l'hanno provato anche gli altri.



Curiosità...
Sembra che tu dia per assodato che un "personaggio" come Tebe non possa essere altro che personaggio.
Escludi che Tebe possa essere Tebe così come appare?
Perchè?


----------



## Tebina (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sia chiaro Tebe non ce l'ho con te, mi sei anche simpatica.
> 
> Sono molti i personaggi qui dentro.
> L'importanza di essere o meno un personaggio sta in chi legge e pensa che tu o altri siate reali. E si chiede come si fa a essere così. Come si fa a lasciare da parte l'emotività, i sentimenti... come si fa ad "uscire" da certe situazioni così facilmente. Non capendo invece che dietro c'è sempre un percorso più o meno lungo. E che quello che provano loro l'hanno provato anche gli altri.


No, ho capito che non è un attacco...
Però chi pensa che io non abbia emotività non mi legge con attenzione o legge solo alcuni miei commenti.
Arrivare ad essere quello che sono oggi, piuttosto scialla verso le tragedie fisiche ed emotive, mi è costato sangue.
E l'ho sempre scritto qui.
Ma nello stesso tempo mostro in alcuni commenti tutte le mie fragilità che esistono e non nascondo.

Uscire dalle situazioni non è mai facile.
E' il modo in cui le affronti che le rende superabili o no.

Hai ragione quando scrivi che il percorso è più o meno lungo e che quello che provano gli altri l'abbiamo provato tutti.
Forse per me è stato più facile arrivare alla "luce" del me ne fotto avendo un quadro familiare con il dramma in testa 24 ore su 24l, dove tutti predicavano benissimo e razzolavano malissimo.

E nella vita è un ottimo metro di valutazione nei nuovi incontri il mio essere "personaggio"
Perchè chi si ferma ai miei flap flap.
Ai miei vibratori.
Alla mia leggerezza di vivere.

Non facciamo nemmeno la fatica di conoscerci, con soddisfazione di entrambi


Flap flap


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Curiosità...
> Sembra che tu dia per assodato che un "personaggio" come Tebe non possa essere altro che personaggio.
> Escludi che Tebe possa essere Tebe così come appare?
> Perchè?


Però Nausicaa...non gli si può dar torto...
Appena sono arrivata qui moltissimi hanno pensato fossi un fake o qualcun altro sotto mentite spoglie...ed è anche difficile credere che io dia certe risposte o mi comporti in un determinato modo....

Ovviamente alcune cose le enfatizzo ma credo sia assolutamente chiaro quali sono, rimane comunque il fatto che io sembri non avere tutte le rotelle al posto giusto e ci marci su miei atteggiamenti.

Ci marcio?
Si.
Anche nella vita reale.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sicuramente ci saranno molti personaggi + o meno come nella vita reale,
> per quanto uno voglia o sia bravo a nascondersi creandosi una maschera.
> Prima o poi  tra le righe si scorgerà sicuramente la sua vera personalità...
> quando si da un opinione contrastante con il proprio pensiero
> ...


Grazie Ballerino della "difesa"
Ma cosa aspetti a registrarti ufficialmente?
Devo cominciare le tue pratiche di adozione...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però Nausicaa...non gli si può dar torto...
> Appena sono arrivata qui moltissimi hanno pensato fossi un fake o qualcun altro sotto mentite spoglie...ed è anche difficile credere che io dia certe risposte o mi comporti in un determinato modo....
> 
> Ovviamente alcune cose le enfatizzo ma credo sia assolutamente chiaro quali sono, rimane comunque il fatto che io sembri non avere tutte le rotelle al posto giusto e ci marci su miei atteggiamenti.
> ...



Appena arrivata, sì.

Poi, come per tutti, particolare su particolare, post su post, commento su commento, hai cominciato a parlare di te, a mostrare come sei, leggerezze e serietà, allegrie e dispiaceri, eccetera.

E a parte questo, che ti rende -per me- assolutamente umana, mi chiedo perchè mai dovrei dare per scontato che, comunque sia stata raggiunta, la tua leggerezza, il tuo approcciarti alle cose e situazioni, non sia possibile o vero.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Appena arrivata, sì.
> 
> Poi, come per tutti, particolare su particolare, post su post, commento su commento, hai cominciato a parlare di te, a mostrare come sei, leggerezze e serietà, allegrie e dispiaceri, eccetera.
> 
> E a parte questo, che ti rende -per me- assolutamente umana, mi chiedo perchè mai dovrei dare per scontato che, comunque sia stata raggiunta, la tua leggerezza, il tuo approcciarti alle cose e situazioni, non sia possibile o vero.



Insomma...
Non posso pensare che esista una personalità "media" cui tutti si adattino... e che tu, io, Daniele, Conte, Minerva, chiunque sia "fuori dalle righe" in un modo o nell'altro, sia per forza costruito, personaggio, non vero...


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Ballerino della "difesa"
> Ma cosa aspetti a registrarti ufficialmente?
> Devo cominciare le tue pratiche di adozione...:mrgreen:



difenderti? 
devo averlo fatto incosciamente
non penso  tu ne abbia bisogno mai
sarebe come difendere un leone dalla gazzella.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> difenderti?
> devo averlo fatto incosciamente
> non penso  tu ne abbia bisogno mai
> sarebe come difendere un leone dalla gazzella.


Ma...come!!!!
Non è vero che non ne ho bisogno!
Sono una femminuccia e come tale a prescindere bisognosa di difesa.
E sono molto gazzella. Tzè!

Allora..,che fai...ti registri ufficialmente?
Eddai eddai eddai


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...come!!!!
> Non è vero che non ne ho bisogno!
> Sono una femminuccia e come tale a prescindere bisognosa di difesa.
> E sono molto gazzella. Tzè!
> ...



Comincio a pensare di immaginare come fai a broccolare e poi conquistare gli uomini... li prendi per sfinimento! :mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...come!!!!
> Non è vero che non ne ho bisogno!
> Sono una femminuccia e come tale a prescindere bisognosa di difesa.
> E sono molto gazzella. Tzè!
> ...


hai ragione sei una femmina quindi una  leonessa
ancora peggio ricordando che in natura
lei  caccia anche per il leone


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare di immaginare come fai a broccolare e poi conquistare gli uomini... li *prendi per sfinimento*! :mrgreen:


:risata:

Si ma Ballerino non lo sto (ancora:mrgreen broccolando!
E' una simpatia sincera, almeno da parte mia.

Mi è piaciuto come da un commento lasciato in home poi abbia raccolto l'invito di entrare nel forum in maniera attiva.
E' giovane. Noi siamo un pò carampani.
Insomma...
Giovinetti venite!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> hai ragione sei una femmina quindi una  leonessa
> ancora peggio ricordando che in natura
> lei  caccia anche per il leone


Uff...
Io mi sento panda...altro che leonessa...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Curiosità...
> Sembra che tu dia per assodato che un "personaggio" come Tebe non possa essere altro che personaggio.
> Escludi che Tebe possa essere Tebe così come appare?
> Perchè?


Qualcosa di lei sicuramente c'è, visto che chi scrive mette sempre qualcosa di se nei propri personaggi. 
Perché non e' proprio così come si descrive? Perché lo so.

K.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff...
> Io mi sento panda...altro che leonessa...


panda?
mmmmm di sicuro  4x4 vanno dapertutto quelle


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualcosa di lei sicuramente c'è, visto che chi scrive mette sempre qualcosa di se nei propri personaggi.
> *Perché non e' proprio così come si descrive? Perché lo so.*
> 
> K.



Ora è molto più chiaro


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualcosa di lei sicuramente c'è, visto che chi scrive mette sempre qualcosa di se nei propri personaggi.
> Perché non e' proprio così come si descrive? Perché lo so.
> 
> K.


:scared:
Cazzo è manager!


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora è molto più chiaro


A me no.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> Cazzo è manager!


Ebbene si... mi hai beccato!

Preparati per la nostra prossima volta! Ti punirò duramente!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ebbene si... mi hai beccato!
> 
> Preparati per la nostra prossima volta! Ti punirò duramente!


K.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ebbene si... mi hai beccato!
> 
> Preparati per la nostra prossima volta! Ti punirò duramente!


mmmhhhh...interessante....:mrgreen:

Ma che fosse la volta buona di una bella punizione!
Uff...
Caro manager io te lo dico!
Facciamo ridere i polli con la nostra storia!
E svejate!
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhhh...interessante....:mrgreen:
> 
> Ma che fosse la volta buona di una bella punizione!
> Uff...
> ...


Hai ragione!
Ti porterò sul letto trascinandoti per i capelli e poi vedrai...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Ti porterò sul letto trascinandoti per i capelli e poi vedrai...


Si si...dici sempre così poi...
:incazzato:

Cos'ho che non va?
Uff...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualcosa di lei sicuramente c'è, visto che chi scrive mette sempre qualcosa di se nei propri personaggi.
> Perché non e' proprio così come si descrive? Perché lo so.
> 
> K.


Ho cambiato idea. Ho letto qualche tuo commento nel forum.
Non sei Manager.
Sei la moglie. O Gelmy...(la sua assistente più fedele)


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho cambiato idea. Ho letto qualche tuo commento nel forum.
> Non sei Manager.
> Sei la moglie. O Gelmy...(la sua assistente più fedele)


Facciamo una cosa a tre


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Facciamo una cosa a tre


Oddio Pupillo :scared:


----------



## Circe (7 Maggio 2012)

Anche le diversamente fedeli hanno un cuore (non tutte. Zoccola aveva un vibratore a pile)

anche la troia di mio marito....e lo usava anche con il suo di marito....insomma interscambio di fluidi in famiglia...chissà se lo lavava o gli piaceva con il profumo che ci restava su.....forse adesso ogni tanto se lo sniffa come ricordo dei tempi andati....


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oddio Pupillo :scared:


:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche le diversamente fedeli hanno un cuore (non tutte. Zoccola aveva un vibratore a pile)
> 
> anche la troia di mio marito....e lo usava anche con il suo di marito....insomma interscambio di fluidi in famiglia...chissà se lo lavava o gli piaceva con il profumo che ci restava su.....*forse adesso ogni tanto se lo sniffa come ricordo dei tempi andati..*..


........
:rotfl::rofl::rotfl:

(circe...l'importante è ironeggiare. Ciò che è stato non si può cambiare. Ma si può smontare  e rendere quasi inoffensivo. Questa della sniffata al vibratore è...
*MONDIALE!*)


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Facciamo una cosa a tre


No no.
Sono monogama in un letto.
Grazie passo...


----------



## kikko64 (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> Sono monogama in un letto.
> Grazie passo...


Allora hai sbagliato avatar


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Allora hai sbagliato avatar


Hai ragione! Quell'avatar manda segnali non giusti!
Ora cerco qualcosa con latex e fruste:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ........
> :rotfl::rofl::rotfl:
> 
> (circe...l'importante è ironeggiare. Ciò che è stato non si può cambiare. Ma si può smontare  e rendere quasi inoffensivo. Questa della sniffata al vibratore è...
> *MONDIALE!*)


Sai io ho tutte le mutandine usate delle donne che sono giaciute con me...
Piaciute e giaciute...
Ogni tanto apro lo scrigno e osservo i miei tesori......:carneval:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io ho tutte le mutandine usate delle donne che sono giaciute con me...
> Piaciute e giaciute...
> Ogni tanto apro lo scrigno e osservo i miei tesori......:carneval:


mi ricorda un film che ho visto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche le diversamente fedeli hanno un cuore (non tutte. Zoccola aveva un vibratore *a pile*)
> 
> anche la troia di mio marito....e lo usava anche con il suo di marito....insomma interscambio di fluidi in famiglia...chissà se lo lavava o gli piaceva con il profumo che ci restava su.....forse adesso ogni tanto se lo sniffa come ricordo dei tempi andati....


... perdonami... ma quando ho letto ... mi è venuta in mente la possibilità di un congegno collegato alla 220 o, per gli ambientalisti... a energia eolica. Scusa la boiata, ma dopo la sniffata... va beh, scusa... avevo bisogno di dire una caxxata liberatoria


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> Sono monogama in un letto.
> Grazie passo...


Ma dai????


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche le diversamente fedeli hanno un cuore (non tutte. Zoccola aveva un vibratore a pile)
> 
> anche la* troia *di mio marito...*.e lo usava anche con il suo di marito.*...insomma interscambio di fluidi in famiglia...chissà se lo lavava o gli piaceva con il profumo che ci restava su.....forse adesso ogni tanto se lo sniffa come ricordo dei tempi andati....


ma come ti arrivano questi particolari?
mi opprime un po' questa volgarità espressiva (non tanto nelle parole quanto nel concetto).chissà perché m'infastidiscono più le donne  che gli uomini in quella definizione


----------



## Nello (8 Maggio 2012)

*nello*

ragazzi vi scrivo per dirvi che già da 3 giorni non succedeva piu' nulla,poche parole, e niente strette,diciamo che entrambi sul posto di lavoro pensavamo a tirar dritto,quando ieri sera il suo ragazzo/mio amico gli dice che non puo' venire,fatti accompagnare a casa.....hoi-hoi...già ho pensato che sarebbe successo !!!
per fortuna o sfortuna...da un'altro senso, il fato a voluto che andassi a lavoro con la smart cabrio, 
lei è innamorata di quest'auto ed ogni volta mi fa le fusa per fargliela guidare !!!
orario di chiusura; mi ruba le chiavi dalla scrivania...io chiudo tutto e lei in strada che già si era messa al volante.
dopo un bel tragitto/passeggiata,inevitabile la sosta,anche se non volevo ci siam ritrovati attaccati.
non è successo nulla,non abbiam avuto rapporti,
perche sulla strada anche sè periferica arrivavano le luci su' delle auto,in piu' troppo stretta senza possibilità di abbassare i sedili,ed in piu' il telefonino si è messo a suonare...
concludo,dicendo che con tutta la buona volonta di starci lontano c'e sempre il diavoletto a punzecchiarti !!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> ragazzi vi scrivo per dirvi che già da 3 giorni non succedeva piu' nulla,poche parole, e niente strette,diciamo che entrambi sul posto di lavoro pensavamo a tirar dritto,quando ieri sera il suo ragazzo/mio amico gli dice che non puo' venire,fatti accompagnare a casa.....hoi-hoi...già ho pensato che sarebbe successo !!!
> per fortuna o sfortuna...da *un'altro* senso, il fato a voluto che andassi a lavoro con la smart cabrio,
> lei è innamorata di quest'auto ed ogni volta mi fa le fusa per fargliela guidare !!!
> orario di chiusura; mi ruba le chiavi dalla scrivania...io chiudo tutto e lei in strada che già si era messa al volante.
> ...




:racchia:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia:


dài Chiara... era un apostrofo rosa, lo HA voluto il fato.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài Chiara... era un apostrofo rosa, lo HA voluto il fato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nello (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài Chiara... era un apostrofo rosa, lo HA voluto il fato.


ma dai ragazze,se sbaglio qualche.....non mi chiamate il prof


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> ma dai ragazze,se sbaglio qualche.....non mi chiamate il prof


Tranquillo. Io non metto un accento nemmeno a pagarlo e con gli apostrofi...ho una grammatica a se.:carneval:


----------



## Nello (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tranquillo. Io non metto un accento nemmeno a pagarlo e con gli apostrofi...ho una grammatica a se.:carneval:


un po' di comprensione...o compressione....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> un po' di comprensione...o compressione....:mrgreen:


tranquillo... è un gap generazionale. Ai miei tempi l'ortografia non la insegnavano, te la incidevano sulla pelle, poi è passata di moda...


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquillo... è un gap generazionale. Ai miei tempi l'ortografia non la insegnavano, te la incidevano sulla pelle, poi è passata di moda...


Vero! Anche ai miei tempi la incidevano sulla pelle ma...io evidentemente stavo sempre disattenta!


----------



## Nello (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vero! Anche ai miei tempi la incidevano sulla pelle ma...io evidentemente stavo sempre disattenta!


scusate la battuta....a me la incidevano sulle palle....hahahaaaaaaa:mrgreen:
visto che con la scuola non ci son mai andato daccordo


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> scusate la battuta....a me la incidevano sulle palle....hahahaaaaaaa:mrgreen:
> visto che con la scuola non ci son mai andato daccordo


Davvero?
A me piaceva andare, era il mio unico momento di ribellione globale.
E che ridere quando prendevo dei bei voti e poi magari 9 di condotta...
Sono pure stata sospesa un giorno...che momenti...
L'unica ad avere tutti buoni voti tranne in condotta.
Una secchia al contrario.
Come se avere buoni voti dovesse presupporre anche un carattere da cranioleso.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Davvero?
> A me piaceva andare, era il mio unico momento di ribellione globale.
> E che ridere quando prendevo dei bei voti e poi magari 9 di condotta...
> Sono pure stata sospesa un giorno...che momenti...
> ...


In 5 anni di Liceo scientifico ho sempre avuto una media matematica dei voti in pagella superiore all'otto e ho sempre avuto otto anche in condotta ... decisamente non ero un ragazzo "tranquillo" ... ma non mi sono mai divertito tanto come in quei 5 anni (facciamo 6, ci metto anche l'anno del servizio militare fatto come volontario) !!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In 5 anni di Liceo scientifico ho sempre avuto una media matematica dei voti in pagella superiore all'otto e ho sempre avuto otto anche in condotta ... decisamente non ero un ragazzo "tranquillo" ... ma non mi sono mai divertito tanto come in quei 5 anni (facciamo 6, ci metto anche l'anno del servizio militare fatto come volontario) !!


Anche io ne ho fatti sei di anni alle superiori!
Sono stata sospesa con infamia e additata come la drogata della scuola perchè beccata a fumarmi una :canna:  nell'ora di ginnastica nei giardini della scuola.
Eravamo in cinque e quell'anno bocciati tutti per il voto.

Che brutti momenti...se ci ripenso....:scared:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io ne ho fatti sei di anni alle superiori!
> Sono stata sospesa con infamia e additata come la drogata della scuola perchè beccata a fumarmi una :canna:  nell'ora di ginnastica nei giardini della scuola.
> Eravamo in cinque e quell'anno bocciati tutti per il voto.
> 
> Che brutti momenti...se ci ripenso....:scared:



Pensa che invece in quel periodo (Quarto e Quinto diciamo) le vacanze estive riuscivo a pagarmele grazie alle "drogate" come te


----------



## Eliade (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> ragazzi vi scrivo per dirvi che già da 3 giorni non succedeva piu' nulla,poche parole, e niente strette,diciamo che entrambi sul posto di lavoro pensavamo a tirar dritto,quando ieri sera il suo ragazzo/mio amico gli dice che non puo' venire,fatti accompagnare a casa.....hoi-hoi...già ho pensato che sarebbe successo !!!
> per fortuna o sfortuna...da un'altro senso, il fato a voluto che andassi a lavoro con la smart cabrio,
> lei è innamorata di quest'auto ed ogni volta mi fa le fusa per fargliela guidare !!!
> orario di chiusura; mi ruba le chiavi dalla scrivania...io chiudo tutto e lei in strada che già si era messa al volante.
> ...


 Mah...
Un ovino ha più autocontrollo e cervello di te.


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io ne ho fatti sei di anni alle superiori!
> Sono stata sospesa con infamia e additata come la drogata della scuola perchè beccata a fumarmi una :canna:  nell'ora di ginnastica nei giardini della scuola.
> Eravamo in cinque e quell'anno bocciati tutti per il voto.
> 
> Che brutti momenti...se ci ripenso....:scared:


Io non sono mai stato bocciato (i miei mi avrebbero cacciato di casa per la vergogna !!), il sesto anno l'ho fatto nell'esercito. Fatta la maturità in luglio (1983), in agosto sono partito per la "naia" come volontario ... il mio primo e ultimo atto di ribellione nei confronti dei miei genitori. 
Credo di essere l'unico che ha vissuto l'anno di servizio militare come un anno di assoluta libertà.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io non sono mai stato bocciato (i miei mi avrebbero cacciato di casa per la vergogna !!), il sesto anno l'ho fatto nell'esercito. Fatta la maturità in *luglio (1983*), in agosto sono partito per la "naia" come volontario ... il mio primo e ultimo atto di ribellione nei confronti dei miei genitori.
> Credo di essere l'unico che ha vissuto l'anno di servizio militare come un anno di assoluta libertà.


in non c'avevo manco un anno....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in non c'avevo manco un anno....


e già facevi il militare? complimenti!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e già facevi il militare? complimenti!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bè già avevo l'indole battagliera


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bè già avevo l'indole battagliera


Peccato che a quei tempi (pensate ... era il secolo scorso !!) le donne nell'esercito non esistevano !!

Comunque il fascino della divisa funzionava eccome ... il periodo più "attivo" della mia vita :mrgreen:.


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> ... concludo,dicendo che con tutta la buona volonta di starci lontano c'e sempre il diavoletto a punzecchiarti !!!!


E già, tutta colpa di 'sto "diavoletto tentatore" ... Sarà ma ho come l'impressione che il tuo UNICO neurone alberghi in pianta stabile nei tuo pantaloni.

Mi dispiace molto, anzi moltissimo per ...  tua Moglie e tuo Figlio ... che non si meritano certo un c......e come te.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa che invece in quel periodo (Quarto e Quinto diciamo) le vacanze estive riuscivo a pagarmele grazie alle "drogate" come te


Guarda...dopo essere stata beccata (e giuro che era la seconda o terza canna che mi facevo in vita mia) ho smesso con la maria finchè non sono andata all'università.

Non hai idea dell'anno che ho passato in casa.

Una canna=eroinomane

Mi facevano gli esami droga una volta al mese e sorvolo sullo psicologo da cui mi avevano mandata...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come fa? il lavoro li lega...so' problemi...





ma perchè si inventano sempre le solite scuse.....ma modernizzatevi un pochino...
oppure abbiate il coraggio di dire...non tronco con lei perchèLA VOGLIO....PUNTO E BASTA...

secondo me una relazione non è così difficile da troncare se lo si vuole.........
se lo si vuole però....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti...io tradisco. E pure in allegria, così ci siamo presentati subito.
> Però.
> Dei limiti bisogna metterli.
> Visto che figli e moglie non lo sono...dai l'amico no.
> ...




lo sai il detto..."caga lontano se non vuoi sentire la puzza" ???????
scusate la volgarità....


----------



## Nello (11 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo sai il detto..."caga lontano se non vuoi sentire la puzza" ???????
> scusate la volgarità....


siete brave a parlare...
ma il forum si chiama (Tradimento) ???...o si chiama vieni in bocca ai lupi....!!!
è vero che sbaglio... ma visti ormai gli alti e bassi della situazione ormai la prendiamo come un gioco...
molto pericoloso...che anche se voglio rinunciarci...
ci scappa sempre qualcosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> siete brave a parlare...
> ma il forum si chiama (Tradimento) ???...o si chiama vieni in bocca ai lupi....!!!
> è vero che sbaglio... ma visti ormai gli alti e bassi della situazione ormai la prendiamo come un gioco...
> molto pericoloso...che anche se voglio rinunciarci...
> ci scappa sempre qualcosa...


l'incontinenza è una brutta bestia...


----------



## bubu (11 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> siete brave a parlare...
> ma il forum si chiama (Tradimento) ???...o si chiama vieni in bocca ai lupi....!!!
> è vero che sbaglio... ma visti ormai gli alti e bassi della situazione *ormai la prendiamo come un gioco*...
> molto pericoloso...che anche se voglio rinunciarci...
> ci scappa sempre qualcosa...


vedo che hai risolto il problema, o sbaglio?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'incontinenza è una brutta bestia...



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io stavo scrivendo che appunto scappa la cacca....per irmanere in tema con il motto..ma tu mi hai preceduto con la pipì.......che a me ora scappa per quanto mi hai fatto ridere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....:rotfl::rotfl:...gia gia scappa sempre qualcosa...


----------



## Eliade (11 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'incontinenza è una brutta bestia...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

